# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  Δυσμορφοφοβια!βοηθεια!!!δεν αντεχω αλλο!!!!!!!!!

## afrula

Γεια σας παιδια..Ειμαι 25 χρονων και δεν αντεχω αλλο.......................Πασχω απο δυσμορφοφοβια.Παω σε ψυχιατρο 1 φορα το μηνα και παιρνω ενα zoloft των 100 το μεσημερι και το βραδυ μισο tavor και 2 serequel.Βλεπω στο καθρεπτη οτι εχω μια χαρα προσωπακι ομορφο αλλα σκεπτομαι καπακι πως με βλεπουν οι αλλοι και οτι οταν θα βγω ολοι θα με πουν ασχημη και θα γελανε η θα κοροιδευουν.Κανω γνωσιακη ψυχοθεραπεια παλι 3 φορες το μηνα αλλα τελευταια δε ξερω δεν νιωθω καλα λεω να τελειωνω.το θεμα ειναι δε με ενδιαφερει η εμφανιση τη ψυχη μου θελω να ναι ομορφη ,ξερω οτι ο καθενας εχει τα γουστα του αλλα λεω γιατι καποιος να με πει ασχημη αφου δεν εχω κατι.Οταν το ακουω ομως χανεται και η λογικη μου και για μενα υπαρχει μονο αυτο που ειπε ο αλλος....θελω να μιλησω θελω ψυχοθεραπεια να κανω αλλα δωρεαν.Δεν εχω χρηματα και ειναι δυσκολο να βρεις .Παλια ειχα κανει στο Αιγηνητειο 2 με 3 φορες αλλα με ειχαν για πειραματοζωο.Θελω να πεθανω αλλα απτην αλλη θα παω στη κολαση.τι να κανω?????Βοηθεια!!!!!!!!Υπαρχου  αλλοι με την ιδια αρρωστεια ?Εγω εχω ψαξει αλλα ειμαι μονο εγω...

----------


## Winston_man

σε εχουν οντως πει ασχημη η εσυ φανταζεσαι οτι σε λενε ετσι π.χ πισω από τη πλάτη σου??

----------


## afrula

Το χω ακουσει λιγες φορες βεβαια .Πιο πολυ οτι με βλεπει ο κοσμος ασχημη και οτι σκεφτονται ολοι αυτο...Δεν αντεχω αλλο.

----------


## Winston_man

Εσυ πιστευεις οτι εισαι άσχημη? Τι πιστευεις πραγματικα?

----------


## mstrouf

afrula 
κάνεις ψυχοθεραπεία ή βλέπεις κάποιον ειδικό κ σου γράφει απλώς φάρμακα;

----------


## afrula

Κανω 3 φορες το μηνα ψυχοθεραπεια.και μια φορα το τριμηνο παω σε ψυχιατρο mmaria!εγω πιστευω οτι ειμαι ομορφη γιατι το βλεπω στο καθρεπτη αλλα οι αλλοι?????????

----------


## afrula

οι δικοι μου και οι φιλοι μου μου λενε οτι ειμαι μια χαρα και τα αγορια οτι ειμαι κουκλα ασχετα αν εχω παρι 5 κιλα επιπλεον απο τα χαπια............

----------


## Winston_man

Και τι θα συμβει αν υποθέσουμε οτι όντως σκεφτονται οι αλλοι οτι εισαι άσχημη?? (που δεν νομιζω να ισχυει-ο καθενας κοιταει τη δουλεια του)

----------


## afrula

ντρεπομαι να κανω το καθετι !!!!!!!δεν μπορω να βγαινω απο το σπιτι και να ξερω ολοι με βλεπουν ασχημη

----------


## afrula

και οτι με λυπουνται.αυτο το σκεφτομαι κυριως οταν με κοιτανε επιμονα μεχρι που θελω να τους βρισω!!!!!!!!ενω ειμαι κοινωνικη και αγαπαω τους ανθρωπους...

----------


## Winston_man

Εσυ πιστευεις οτι οντως συμβαινει αυτο και τα σκεφτονται αυτα ή κατανοείς οτι ο φοβος σου ειναι ανεδαφικος αλλα δεν μπορεις να τον ξεπερασεις??

----------


## mstrouf

afrula την γνώμη που έχεις εσύ για τον εαυτό σου..
αυτή η γνώμη μας ανεβάζει.. αυτή η γνώμη μας δίνει αυτοπεποίθηση κ κάνουμε πράγματα..
το μέσα μας γνωρίζει καλύτερα..
άσε τον κόσμο κ τους γύρω, μην ασχολείσαι, οι περισσότεροι μόνο να σχολιάζουν κ να κακολογούν ξέρουν.

η ψυχοθεραπεία δεν σε έχει βοηθήσει;
ο ψυχίατρος δηλαδή τι λέει;

----------


## afrula

ναι για ενα διαστημα ημουν πολυ καλα εγω και ο καθρεπτης μου.αλλα μετα σκεφτηκα μηπως δεν ειναι αληθεια και ειμαι στο κοσμο μου και οι αλλοι με βλεπουν αλλιως?ασχημη?

----------


## afrula

πιστευω οτι δεν ειναι λογικα αυτα που σκεφτομαι αλλα μετα λεω παλι μηπως??

----------


## mstrouf

την αλήθεια σου afrula, αυτό που πιστεύεις μέσα σου
δεν πρέπει να ασχολείσαι με τους αλλους, εσυ ξέρεις πως είσαι, ξερεις πως αισθάνεσαι

----------


## afrula

ενταξει mmaria αλλα οταν οι αλλοι σου λενε οτι εισαι ασχημη τοτε τι να κανω?να ζω σενα ψεμα?????

----------


## kely28

Εντάξει μωρέ, δε θα σκάσουμε κιόλας γιατί σε κάποιους δεν αρέσουμε!!! Σε όλους μας μας έχει τύχει!!! Εγώ μέσα σε μια μέρα άκουσα σχόλια από κάτι σκατόπαιδα του τύπου \'\'είσαι χοντρή\'\' και αργότερα ένας 30άρης μου λέει: \'\'κορίτσάρα μου, τί πλάσμα είσαι εσύ\'\'. Το πρώτο το προσπέρασα χωρίς να δώσω καν σημασία και το ξέχασα αμέσως, δεν άφησα να με επηρεάσει. Στο δέυτερο γέλασα πολύ και το σκεφτόμουν και μετά από ώρα και γελούσα...

Σε όποιον αρέσουμε, για τους άλλους δε θα μπορέσουμε... που λεέι και το άσμα!

Να εστιάζεις σε αυτούς που τους αρέσεις και που μαζί τους νιώθεις σούπερ. Και δεν ζείς σε ένα ψέμα... το βλέπεις εσύ στο καθρέπτη και οι άλλοι γύρω σου! Όσοι δεν το βλέπουν απλά είναι τυφλοί! Αυτό να λες!

----------


## mstrouf

χα, χα kely28 καλά τα λες!

έτσι είναι afrula, σε όλους μας τυχαίνει αυτό, δεν κολλάμε σε οποιον δεν αρέσουμε, απλά προσπερνάμε κ πάμε για το επόμενο.

συνήθως αμα νιώθουμε καλά μεσα μας αυτό φαίνεται κ στην όψη μας
γι\'αυτό σου λέω αν μεσα σου αισθάνεσαι καλά, τότε δεν υπάρχει λόγος ανησυχίας

----------


## afrula

ενταξει αλλα γιατι να με λενε ασχημη αφου εγω δεν βλεπω κατι ασχημο?

----------


## mstrouf

γιατί όταν κυκλοφορείς έξω, όποιον βλέπεις γύρω σου λες τι όμορφος που είναι;

εσύ δεν έχεις τα προσωπικά σου γούστα; ορισμενοι ειναι συμπαθητικοί, άλλοι δεν βλέπονται, άλλοι μας αρέσουν, αλλοι μας είναι αντιπαθητικοι κ αυτό πάντα ανάλογα με την διάθεσή μας κ ανάλογα τα γούστα κ που ταιριάζει ο καθενας

----------


## kely28

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> και οτι με λυπουνται.αυτο το σκεφτομαι κυριως οταν με κοιτανε επιμονα μεχρι που θελω να τους βρισω!!!!!!!!ενω ειμαι κοινωνικη και αγαπαω τους ανθρωπους...



το να σε κοιτάει κανείς επίμονα γιατί του αρέσεις το έχεις σκεφτεί;;; ή αν θες γιατί κάτι του θυμίζεις;;; Συνήθως τους αντικειμενικά άσχημους δεν τους κοιτάμε επίμονα, γιατί ξέρουμε πως θα καταλάβουν το λόγο που τους κοιτάμε...

----------


## blDaizy

> _Originally posted by kely28_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by afrula_
> και οτι με λυπουνται.αυτο το σκεφτομαι κυριως οταν με κοιτανε επιμονα μεχρι που θελω να τους βρισω!!!!!!!!ενω ειμαι κοινωνικη και αγαπαω τους ανθρωπους...
> 
> 
> ...


afrula έχει δίκιο η Kely! Γιατί στο κάθε επίμονο βλέμα ενός περαστικού..το μυαλό σου πάει αμέσως στο αρνητικό? 
Όταν εσύ κορίτσι μου κοιτάζεσαι στο καθρέφτη και νοιώθεις ωραία και κουκλάρα ...αυτό το βγάζεις και προς τα έξω!! Να είσαι σίγουρη! Όταν έχεις \"ανασφάλεια\" για τον εαυτό σου..που στην προκιμένη περίπτωση η δική σου \"ανασφάλεια\" αφορά την εξωτερική εμφάνιση ...τότε δυστυχώς αυτό άθελά σου το αφήνεις και φαίνεται στους άλλους. Το ότι σε κάποιους ίσως να μην αρέσεις ..αυτό δεν λέει απολύτως ΤΙΠΟΤΑ! Κι εμένα δεν μ\'αρέσει ο Tom Cruise και η κολλητή μου παθαίνει σοκ απ\'την ομορφιά του!! Τι θα πει αυτό.. ότι είναι άσχημος ή ωραίος? Μπορείς λοιπόν εύκολα να καταλάβεις πως η ομορφιά είναι υποκειμενική για τον καθένα μας!! Μην μασάς λοιπόν... !!!

----------


## Dalia

afrula αφού είπες ότι οι φίλοι σου και τα αγόρια σου λένε ότι είσαι όμορφη γιατί λες ότι οι άλλοι σε βλέπουν άσχημη?Ποιος σου είπε ότι είσαι άσχημη?Ηρθε δηλαδή κάποιος και σου είπε κατάμουτρα ότι είσαι άσχημη?Η αυτά τα συμπεράσματα τα βγάζεις μόνη σου?

----------


## afrula

περπαταω στο δρομο και ακουω ειναι ασχημη και το παω κατευθειαν στο προσωπο γιατι το σωμα δεν με νοιαζει.δεν αντεχω ρε παιδια αυτο το παιχνιδι ειμαι η δεν ειμαι του μυαλου!!!!!!!!ελεος και το θεμα ειναι οτι με νοιαζει η ψυχη στον ανθρωπο..

----------


## Manos88

αφρούλα που το ακούς το είσαι άσχημη; στον δρόμο δηλαδή περπατάς και σου φωνάζουν είσαι άσχημη; ακούς άτομα να λένε είναι άσχημη; τόσο δυνατά το λένε;

----------


## Dalia

afrula μου φαίνεται λίγο περίεργο αυτό που λες.Ακόμα και να ήσουν άσχημη δεν νομίζω ότι θα συνέβαινε αυτό που περιγράφεις.Το πολύ πολύ να μην σε προσέχαν καθόλου,όχι και να σχολιάζουν οι άγνωστοι στο δρομο ότι είσαι άσχημη.Εγώ πιστεύω ότι όλο αυτό είναι μέσα στο μυαλό σου.Σου έχει γίνει έμμονη ιδέα τώρα η εμφάνισή σου και γι\'αυτό νομίζεις ότι όλοι λένε ότι είσαι άσχημη.

----------


## Boltseed

http://www.ahistoryofgreece.com/biography/simitis.jpg

Κώστας Σημίτης.

Γνωστός και ως στούμπος,κοντός,κινέζος,κι ρινιάρης, \"2,10\" , ελεοδεντρο


.

Κώστας Σημίτης.

Γνωστός και ως πρωθυπουργός του Ελληνικού Έθνους την περίοδο 1996-2004.

Λες να έφτανε τόσο ψηλά αν έπαιρνε στα σοβαρά τα πικρόχολα σχόλια που έλεγαν ακόμα και μπροστά του ΟΛΗ η ΕΛΛΑΔΑ?

----------


## maria1965

Καλησπέρα Afrula, αν σου πω οτι εγώ έχω στραβα πόδια , μεγαλη μυτη και διπλοσάγονο , τι θα πεις; αμαν ενα τέρας!!κι όμως δεν είναι έτσι εμεις οι γυναικες μπορουμε να βελτιωσουμε τη εικοννα μας είτε με μακιγιαζ είτε με γυμναστική είτε με το καταληλο ντυσιμο.Ασε λοιπον τα χάπια και τους άλλους και κοιταξε εσυ που πραγματικα υστερεις ,αν υστερεις και βελτιωσ ετο. 
Αυτα που νιώθεις είναι ανασφάλιες που ξεκινουν απο την παιδικη σου ηλικια . Με λίγη προσπάθεια όλα φτιάχνουν.

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> ενταξει αλλα γιατι να με λενε ασχημη αφου εγω δεν βλεπω κατι ασχημο?


θεωρεις οτι πρεπει να εισαι αρεστη απο ολους?

----------


## deleted-member141015

Αυτό ήθελα να ρωτήσω κι εγώ: μήπως θεωρείς ότι πρέπει να αρέσεις σε όλους; Λες ότι αν οι άλλοι λένε ότι είσαι άσχημη κι εσύ δεν το βλέπεις τότε ζεις ένα ψέμα. Ποιος αποφασίζει για την αλήθεια και το ψέμα σε ένα τέτοιο ζήτημα, αν όχι ο ίδιος μας ο εαυτός και τίνος η γνώμη μετράει;

----------


## afrula

πιαδια οταν σχολιαζουν κυριως ανδρες εξω το ακουω.Προς θεου δεν θελω και δεν με ενδιαφερει να αρεσω σε ολους.Πραγμα αδυνατο να αρεσεις σε ολους αφου και εμενα η 
jolie δεν μαρεσει αλλα δε τη λεω ασχημη.Αυτο θελω και εγω να μην ακουω ειναι ασχημη αφου δεν εχω κατι ασχημο και τρελλαινομαι.Παιδια μπορει να το θεωρειτε αστειο και σας καταλαβαινω αλλα για μενα εχει γινει ψυχωση και γιαυτο κατεληξα στα ψυχοφαρμακα τα βαρια.Ας ακουω δεν μαρεσει δεν ειναι ο τυπος μου ειναι χοντρη αλλα οχι ειναι ασχημη!!!!!!!!Απο την αλλη λυπαμαι τον ευατο μου με αυτο που επαθα και λεω καλυτερα να φυγω αφου ρεζιλεψα ολους τους δικους μου ,εχασα και χανω φιλιες ,σχεσεις γενικα την αγαπα γυρω μου.

----------


## Θεοφανία

αφρούλα....καλησπέρα...
Επειδή μπορεί να μου διέφυγε, σε ειδικό έχεις πάει?

----------


## afrula

και κατι αλλο εκτος του ασχημη εχω και το αλλο ασπρη.Πριν 2 χρονια ενας φιλος μου μου ειπε εισαι κατασπρη σαν φαντασμα και εγω εκατσα ενα μηνα μεσα στο σπιτι .Γιαυτο παιδια αφηστε το δεν γινεται τιποτα.Χτες βγηκα μια βολτα με τη μαμα μου και καθομουν στο παγκακι σε μια πλατεια.......Ειχε να μου ρθει κανα εξαμηνο και νομιζα οτι γλυτωσα αλλα ξαφνου ηρθε!!!!!!!!Καθομουν και σκρφτομουν μηπως με βλεπουν ολοι ασπρη στο προσωπο εννοω .Καπακι σκεφτομαι εγω στο καθρεπτη δεν με ειδα ασπρη αρα ειμαι μια χαρα και αι παρατα με αλλα κολλησε μεσα στο μυαλο μου παλι............................δεν αντεχω αλλο καλυτερα να φευγω λεω εγω!!!!!!!!!!Να γλιτωσει και η οικογενεια μου!!!!!!!!

----------


## afrula

Ναι παω σε ψυχιατρο 10 λεπτα για τα χαπια.και 2 με 3 φορες κανω γνωσιακη ψυχοθεραπεια .Με βοηθησε δεν λεω γιατι βγαινω εξω,πηγα σε σχολη τελειωνω τωρα δουλεψα το καλοκαιρι security.Γενικα ζω αλλα ο απεναντι δεν καταλαβαινει τι εχω στο μυαλο μου και ΒΑΣΑΝΙΖΟΜΑΙ!!!!!!!

----------


## Θεοφανία

Κοριτσάκι μου, πλέον όσο άσχημος και να είναι κάποιος φτιάχνεται!
Και με το μακιγιαζ και με τον πλαστικό.
Καταρχήν αν έχεις άσπρο δέρμα να ξέρεις ότι είναι αριστοκρατικό. Εγώ προσωπικά το λατρεύω.
Έχεις μεγάλη γαμψή μύτη; Έχεις σπυράκια παντού? Μήπως είσαι αλλοίθωρη?
Εννοείται πως σε ρωτάω μήπως βγάλουμε καμιά άκρη...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΜΗΠΩΣ ΑΠΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΔΙΝΕΙΣ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΗ ΑΞΙΑ ΣΤΑ ΣΧΟΛΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΑΛΛΩΝ.
ΤΟ ΝΑ ΣΧΟΛΙΑΖΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΑΝΤΡΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΡΟΜΕΡΑ ΣΥΝΗΘΙΣΜΕΝΟ. ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΑΝ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΒΡΟΥΜΕ ΚΟΥΣΟΥΡΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΘΕΣ. 
ΑΝ ΕΣΥ Η ΙΔΙΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙΣ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΝΤΑΞΕΙ ΤΟΤΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΝΟΥΝ ΕΚΕΙ. ΚΑΙ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΙΣ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΕ ΑΠΟΔΕΧΟΝΤΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΣΑΙ. ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΤΟΥΣ

----------


## anwnimi

Μία τέτοια όμως τόσο έντονη εικόνα για τον εαυτό σου θα διορθωνόταν με πλαστική; Κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη, όσες πλαστικές και αν κάνουμε το έξω μας το μέσα μας δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει. Αφρούλα για να έχεις τέτοια εικόνα για τον εαυτό σου πιστεύω κάνεις όλες τις περιποιήσεις που κάνει μια σύγχρονη γυναίκα για να αρέσει στον εαυτό της. Αλλά πάλι αυτό δε σου έχει δώσει αυτοπεποίθηση. Τα λέω σωστά; Αφρούλα αν κάποιος σου έλεγε είσαι όμορφη θα ξεπερνούσες το πρόβλημά σου; Θα τον πίστευες; Το μέσα σου σου αρέσει;

----------


## Θεοφανία

ανώνυμη.....γι αυτό τη ρωτάω...
Δεν πιστεύω ότι υπάρχουν ΤΟΣΟ άσχημε γυναίκες, εκτός και αν έχουμε να κάνουμε ΜΕ την περίπτωση!

----------


## deleted-member141015

Afrula, σχόλια του τύπου \'είσαι άσχημη\' ή \'κάτασπρη σαν φάντασμα\' έχουν σκοπό να σε μειώσουν και να σε κάνουν να νιώσεις άσχημα. Ενώ όταν κάποιος πει \'δεν είσαι ο τύπος μου\' δεν είναι καθόλου προσβλητικό γιατί είναι θέμα προσωπικού γούστου. Σωστά;

Σκέψου λοιπόν ότι οι άνθρωποι που λένε για εσένα κάτι που σε ενοχλεί, όπως \'άσχημη\' το κάνουν για να νιώσουν οι ίδιοι καλύτερα. Δεν σημαίνει ότι εσύ είσαι όντως άσχημη. Σημαίνει πως αυτοί που στο λένε νιώθουν ανώτεροι μόνο όταν προσβάλλουν και μειώνουν τους άλλους. Πιθανώς για να δικαιολογήσουν τα δικά τους μειονεκτήματα.

Γιατί λοιπόν να τους δίνεις αξία;

----------


## Aphelia

Afrula, γιατί να σε ενδιαφέρει αν κάποιος σε πει άσχημη από τη στιγμή που εσύ νιώθεις μια χαρά με τον εαυτό σου; Θα έδινες σημασία αν σε έλεγαν στραβοκάνα ή χαζή ή κακιά; Το θέμα είναι να καταλάβεις γιατί σε πειράζει το συγκεκριμένο.

Π.χ. εγώ είχα αυτή την ανησυχία από ανασφάλεια για απόρριψη από τους άλλους. Ήμουν τόσο ανασφαλής που για μένα η ομορφιά ήταν το μέσο για να νιώθω καλά όταν βγαίνω έξω στον κόσμο. Σκεφτόμουνα ότι τουλάχιστον είμαι όμορφη (αυτό το σκέφτηκα αφού μου το αναφέρανε κάποιοι πρώτα) και έτσι δε θα με απορρίψουν ολοκληρωτικά οι άλλοι αφού σκεφτόμουνα ότι από προσωπικότητα θα με απορρίπτανε έτσι κι αλλιώς (αφού ήμουν τόσο ανασφαλής). Και όταν πάχυνα πολύ κι έχασα το πλασματικό πλεονέκτημά μου (δηλαδή ήταν μόνο στο μυαλό μου) τότε δεν ήξερα από που να κρατηθώ μέχρι που είπα \"Κοίτα να δεις, δεν έχει νόημα όλο αυτό, σε όποιον αρέσεις κι αν δεν αρέσεις στους γύρω σου σημαίνει ότι δεν έχεις βρει τα κατάλληλα άτομα για σένα\". Το αστείο είναι ότι όσο πιο άνετη ένιωθα με τον εαυτό μου τόσο ανακάλυπτα ότι στους ανθρώπους έτσι κι αλλιώς άρεσα όχι κατ\' ανάγκη μόνο από ομορφιά αλλά και λόγω της προσωπικότητάς μου και αυτό είχε επίδραση ακόμα πιο πολύ στην αυτοπεποίθησή μου και όλο και ανέβαινα.

Το ζήτημα είναι ότι δε μπορείς να αρέσεις σε όλους αλλά ούτε και όλοι σου αρέσουν. Γνωρίζω κοπέλα από την οποία δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ καλό λόγο από το στόμα της για καμία άλλη κοπέλα (και για πολλούς άντρες). Έμπαινε μια εντυπωσιακά όμορφη κοπέλα ας πούμε στο χώρο που ήμασταν και θα έλεγε αμέσως \"είναι κοντή ή έχει μεγάλη μύτη ή έχει πολύ λίγα φρύδια ή έχει πλακουτσό πρόσωπο ή είναι αλλήθωρη\" κλπ. Μάλιστα όσο πιο εντυπωσιακή ήταν η κοπέλα τόσο ήταν η πιθανότητα να τη θάψει, αν έμπαινε μια πιο συνηθισμένη κοπέλα δεν έβρισκε λόγο να βγάλει χολή πάνω της αφού δεν ένιωθε ότι την επισκίαζε τόσο πολύ. 

Το κακό είναι ότι είσαι σε ένα χώρο απασχόλησης που κάνεις καθημερινά εκτιμήσεις ομορφιάς \"α, αυτό θέλει λίγο περισσότερο ρουζ για να ταιριάζει ή θέλει λιγότερο μολύβι κάτω από τα μάτια για να μην φαίνονται μικρά τα μάτια\" κι ούτω κάθεξής. Σκέψου να ήσουν βιολόγος και το μόνο που έκανες όλη μέρα είναι να τεμαχίζεις βατράχους και να αναλύεις τις διαφορές της εσωτερικής τους ανατομίας, να είχες καθημερινή επαφή με ανθρώπους που ζούσαν περισσότερο μέσα στο μυαλό τους και δεν έδιναν σημασία τόσο σε αυτό που είναι μπροστά στα μάτια τους, πιστεύεις ότι δε θα σε επηρέαζε διαφορετικά για την αίσθηση που έχεις για την ομορφιά; Θα μου πεις ότι εσύ το διάλεξες το επάγγελμά σου γιατί σου αρέσει, γιατί όμως σου αρέσει τόσο πολύ; Γιατί δίνεις τόση σημασία στην ομορφιά;

Άρχισε να αναλύεις μέσα σου τους λόγους που σε επηρεάζει κάτι τέτοιο. Γιατί ας πούμε δεν επηρεάζει τους άλλους; Και μην πεις ότι οι άλλοι δεν ακούνε ποτέ ότι είναι άσχημοι ή δεν τους απορρίπτουν λόγω εμφάνισης γιατί σίγουρα το έχεις δει κι εσύ να γίνεται αυτό. Όσο όμορφη και να είναι μια κοπέλα πάντα έχει τύχει να ακούσω από κάποιον ότι είναι άσχημη. Μπορεί να είναι ένας στους 10 που το λέει αυτό ή ένας στους 20 αλλά πάντα θα υπάρχει κάποιος στον οποίο δεν τους αρέσει γιατί θεωρεί ότι έχει κάποιο χαρακτηριστικό που τον χαλάει (συχνά δεν έχει να κάνει με ένα συγκεκριμένο χαρακτηριστικό μπορεί να θεωρεί π.χ. ότι τον χαλάει που θεωρεί η ίδια τον εαυτό της όμορφο και η υπεροψία της την κάνει άσχημη). Η ομορφιά είναι υποκειμενική και ο καθένας μπορεί να βρει όποιον λόγο θέλει για να απορρίψει κάποιον.

----------


## afrula

oxi mia xara ειναι ολα πανω μου 1.76 με 77 κιλα ελαχιστα σπυρακια απο το αγχος μου η μυτουλα κανονικη ουτε μικρη ουτε μεγαλη.Το παρανοικο στην υποθεση και εγω το ασπρο το θεωρω αριστοκρατικο και μαρεσει εχω ανοιχτοχρωμη επιδερμιδα αλλα οχι κατασπρη που λενε.Μου φαινεται αλλα λενε και αλλα εννοουν.Λενε εχεις πολυ λευκο δερμα αλλα οχι και κοκκινομαλλας ασβεστη.

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> Βλεπω στο καθρεπτη οτι εχω μια χαρα προσωπακι ομορφο αλλα σκεπτομαι καπακι πως με βλεπουν οι αλλοι και οτι οταν θα βγω ολοι θα με πουν ασχημη και θα γελανε η θα κοροιδευουν.


Οπότε δεν τίθεται νομίζω θέμα ότι χρειάζεται κάποια επέμβαση. Αλλά ακόμα κι αν την επιχειρούσε δε νομίζω να λυνόταν έτσι το πρόβλημά της, αυτό εννοώ.

----------


## anwnimi

Αφρούλα ρωτάς συνεχώς τους γύρω σου τη γνώμη τους για την εξωτερική σου εμφάνιση; Μήπως τονίζοντας κάποιες αμφιβολίες σου κάνεις και τους άλλους να τις μεγεθύνουν άθελα ή ηθελημένα;

----------


## afrula

Aphelia αγαπη μου.Στεναχωριεμαι με τον ευατο μου.Σκεφτομαι αν ασχοληθω με το αντικειμενο μου,την αισθητικη επειδη το λατρευω να περιποιουμαι τους γυρω μου τοτε καλυτερα να φουνταρω.Γιατι μια ζωη θα παλευω με τις ιδεες μου.ενω sequrity που δουλευα το καλοκαιρι που μαρεσει κιολας γιατι ειμαι δυναμικη και μαρεσει η ταξη και η δικαιοσυνη το δικιο δηλαδη και επειδη αγαπω τους ανθρωπους και ας ειναι οι πιο πολλοι κακοι νιωθω την αναγκη απο μεσα μου να τουςν βοηθαω!!!!Απο την αλλη θα πειτε οτι θα το αποφυγω λογω δειλιας αλλα αφου ειναι για την υγεια μου ΚΑΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΩ?ΕΣΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΛΕΤΕ??????Τουλαχιστον να ασχολουμαι ως συμπλωρωματικα μονη μου ασ πουμε ιδιωτικα.Τι να κανω??????

----------


## afrula

οχι δε ρωταω κανεναν πως με βρισκει!!!!!!!!Μηπως να το κανω γιατι αυτο με βασανιζει???????

----------


## Aphelia

Δε πα να μου λέγανε ότι είμαι άσπρη σα φάντασμα, εγώ έχω συνδέσει στο μυαλό μου ότι λευκό=αριστοκρατικό και από τη στιγμή που μου έχει κάτσει έτσι και δε μου δημιουργεί πρόβλημα τότε δεν υπάρχει λόγος να το αλλάξω στο μυαλό μου. Άσε που μπορεί μια μέρα να είμαι πράγματι σαν κιμωλία γιατί είμαι αδύναμη σωματικά και να μη το έχω καταλάβει, να έχω αναιμία ή κάτι άλλο κι ο άλλος απλά να εξέφρασε μια παρατήρηση για να σου επιστήσει την προσοχή ότι μπορεί να είσαι άρρωστη.

Το πρόβλημα είναι Afrula ότι εσένα σου έχει κάτσει μια ιδέα που σου δημιουργεί πρόβλημα άρα καλό είναι να φροντίσεις να την βγάλεις από το μυαλό σου. Συνήθως λειτουργεί αυτό όταν την αποσυναρμολογούμε σε μικρά κομματάκια και ψάχνουμε τις αιτίες ώστε να τις καταπολεμήσουμε. Δεν έχει νόημα να χτυπάς κατευθείαν το σύμπτωμα, π.χ. να λες στον εαυτό σου όλη την ώρα για να τον πείσεις ότι είσαι όμορφη, είσαι όμορφη, είσαι όμορφη, ή ότι οι άλλοι σε βρίσκουν όμορφη. Είναι σα να έχεις υψοφοβία και να λες στον εαυτό σου συνέχεια δε θα πέσω. Μα αν κάθεσαι να λες στον εαυτό σου συνέχεια αυτό τότε το μυαλό σου ασχολείται συνέχεια με αυτή την ιδέα. Το θέμα είναι γιατί εξαρχής να φοβηθείς τόσο πολύ ότι θα πέσεις. Οι άλλοι άνθρωποι γιατί δεν φοβούνται τόσο;

Για το θέμα της δουλειάς να κάτσεις να το σκεφτείς καλά μόνη σου. Σε επηρεάζει ή δε σε επηρεάζει και σε ποιο βαθμό; Ακόμα κι αν σε επηρεάζει αν εσύ καταφέρεις να ξεπεράσεις την έμμονη ιδέα σου τότε μπορεί να μη σου δημιουργεί πρόβλημα, μπορεί όμως και να σε ρίξει μετά. Αυτό είναι κάτι που εσύ θα το αποφασίσεις και θα διαλέξεις.

----------


## Dalia

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> οχι δε ρωταω κανεναν πως με βρισκει!!!!!!!!Μηπως να το κανω γιατι αυτο με βασανιζει???????



Εγώ λέω όχι.Να μην αρχίσεις να ρωτάς.Αν ακούσεις κάτι αρνητικό εσύ θα το μεγενθύνεις και θα το μεταφράσεις αλλιώς,αν ακούσεις θετικά πάλι δεν θα σου φτάνουν και θα έχεις αμφιβολίες.Δεν νομίζω ότι θα κερδίσεις κάτι αν αρχίσεις και τους ρωτάς όλους πώς σε βλέπουν.Εσύ μόνη σου πρέπει να το λύσεις μέσα σου.

----------


## Dalia

Αυτό που λες για το άσπρη το έχω κι εγώ.Παλιότερα κυρίως με πείραζε πάρα πολύ.Ειδικά τέτοια εποχή,καλοκαίρι με έπιανε μεγάλη στεναχώρια.Ολοι μαύριζαν,εγώ τίποτα.Εχω ρίξει κλάμα γι\'αυτό το θέμα..
Ασε που πολλές φορές μου συμβαίνει αυτό που λέει η Aphelia,να με ρωτάνε αν έχω αναιμία,αν τρώω καλά,επειδή με βλέπουν έτσι άσπρη.Ενώ δεν έχω βέβαια.Με εκνευρίζει αλλά οκ,τι να κάνουμε..

----------


## Sofia

afrula, 

αν θες να χαλαστεις, δεν υπάρχει περιπτωση να μην το κανεις.

----------


## afrula

ναι αλλα dalia etsi δε θα μαθω την αληθεια την πραγματικοτητα?????και να μη χω στο συννεφακι μου που ορισμενες φορες λεω οτι εισαι ασχημη επιμονα και μετα παω και κοιταω στο καθρεπτη και δεν βλεπω κατι ασχημο.ΡΕ παιδια ειλικρινα απο τα 19 μου χρονια που συμβαινει αυτο κουραστηκα πια μακαρι να πεθαινα αλλα να μη πηγαινα στη κολαση!!!!!!!!!αυτο με κραταει αλλα για ποσο?δεν ξερω για ποσο ...Παλευω παλευω ΓΙΑΤΙ????????Οι αλλοι γιατι να ναι μια χαρα και τους ευχομαι να ναι για παντα μεσα απο τη ψυχη μου ..

----------


## anwnimi

Έχετε δει πιο άσπρο ποδαράκι που το καλοκαίρι να γεμίζει εκατοτοντάαααδες φακίδες κόκκινες απο το μπούτι μέχρι το πέλμα μόλις το δει ο ήλιος;  :Smile:  Αν το δείτε να πείτε είναι της ανώνυμης. Εγώ το διασκεδάζω γιατί πραγματικά υπάρχουν πολύ σοβαρότερα βρε παιδιά. Αυτό να λέτε και να σκέφτεστε.

----------


## Dalia

Αφού ήδη όπως λες άλλοι σου λένε ότι είσαι όμορφη,από άλλους έχεις ακούσει αρνητικά σχόλια.Αν συνεχίσεις να μαζεύεις γνώμες πιστεύεις ότι θα βγάλεις άκρη?Και άντε αρχίζεις και ρωτάς κάποια άτομα και σου πουνε ότι είσαι όμορφη.Θα ησυχάσεις?Η πάλι θα σκέφτεσαι αν το εννοούν,αν σου λένε αλήθεια ή το είπαν για να μην σε στεναχωρήσουν?

----------


## Dalia

Καλά κάνεις anwnimi και το διασκεδάζεις.Κι εμένα τώρα δεν με πειράζει τόσο όσο παλιά.Ισως επειδή έχω πολύ σημαντικότερα προβλήματα με όλα αυτά τα ψυχολογικά που περνάω,οπότε το τελευταίο που με απασχολεί είναι η ασπρίλα μου.

----------


## Manos88

afrula, δεν θέλω να σε ανησυχήσω αλλά νομίζω ότι πρέπει να δεις ειδικό. Ψυχοθεραπεία 2-3 φορές δεν κάνει τίποτα... H δυσμορφοβία (εάν σου έχει γίνει τέτοια διάγνωση) δεν πρόκεται να κατασταλάξει μόνη της και όσο πάει, πιστεύω θα το χεις καταλάβει, χειροτερεύει. Επίσης είμαι σίγουρος ότι είσαι αν όχι πολύ όμορφη, αρκετά όμορφη, καθώς η συγκεκριμένη ασθένεια χτυπάει άτομα από κανονικής μέχρι τέλειας εμφάνισης... πολύ σπάνια άσχημους.

Επίσης να πω ρε συ αφρούλα ότι αυτά που γράφεις το ένα αντιθέτει το άλλο... δηλαδή πως γίνεται να σε ενδιαφέρει η ψυχή του καθένα και με ένα σχολιάκι ηλίθιο από κάποιον ΚΑΚΟΜΟΙΡΗ στον δρόμο (γιατί κακομοίρης είναι για να σχολιάζει), εσύ δεν βγαίνεις από το σπίτι για ένα μήνα;
Κάτι άλλο... λες πιστεύεις ότι είσαι όμορφη και όμως πάλι τα σχόλια σε ρίχνουν... να πω ότι στο είπε κάποιος που σου αρέσει ή κάποιος γνωστός σου, εντάξει. Όμως ένας στον δρόμο;; τόσο χαμηλή αυτοπεποίθηση ρε συ αφρούλα πρέπει να ζητήσεις βοήθεια...

ΜΟΝΟ ο γιατρός σου που ξέρει αναλυτικά την ιστορία σου μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει... εγώ ότι γράφω στο γράφω για να σου δείξω ότι χωρίς θεραπεία και το ξέρεις καλύτερη εσύ, δεν θα αλλάξεις. Επίσης σε παρακαλώ μην ξαναπεις τίποτα για τελειώματα και αυτοκτονίες γιατί μας μαυρίζεις όλους εδώ μέσα και ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΑ, χωρίς να σε έχω δει, είμαι σίγουρος ότι είσαι μια χαρά και με τον χρόνο θα σιγουρευτείς και ΕΣΥ .

----------


## Aphelia

> _Originally posted by Dalia_
> Αυτό που λες για το άσπρη το έχω κι εγώ.Παλιότερα κυρίως με πείραζε πάρα πολύ.Ειδικά τέτοια εποχή,καλοκαίρι με έπιανε μεγάλη στεναχώρια.Ολοι μαύριζαν,εγώ τίποτα.Εχω ρίξει κλάμα γι\'αυτό το θέμα..
> Ασε που πολλές φορές μου συμβαίνει αυτό που λέει η Aphelia,να με ρωτάνε αν έχω αναιμία,αν τρώω καλά,επειδή με βλέπουν έτσι άσπρη.Ενώ δεν έχω βέβαια.Με εκνευρίζει αλλά οκ,τι να κάνουμε..


Εμένα το αστείο είναι ότι μου αρέσω όταν είμαι άρρωστη γιατί είμαι τόσο άσπρη. Είμαι ο μοναδικός άνθρωπος που ξέρω που όταν είναι άρρωστος νιώθει όμορφος. Φυσικά έχω σταματήσει να μαυρίζω ηθελημένα από τα 15, αποφεύγω τον ήλιο κι αν τύχει να βγω έξω μέρα βάζω ένα σωρό από το δυνατότερο αντηλιακό.

Αφρούλα για ποια αλήθεια μιλάς; Ποια πραγματικότητα; Δεν το καταλαβαίνεις ότι δεν υπάρχει μία και μοναδική αλήθεια στην ομορφιά; Πάρε παράδειγμα εμένα. Μα ποιος άνθρωπος κάθεται να σκέφτεται ότι επειδή είναι άρρωστος είναι και όμορφος;

Δεν έχεις ακούσει ποτέ για άλλα μέρη στο κόσμο στα οποία ισχύουν ένα σωρό διαφορετικά πρότυπα ομορφιάς; Π.χ υπάρχει μέρος στην Αφρική που πρέπει να είσαι παχύσαρκη για να αρέσεις, σε άλλο που πρέπει να έχεις λαιμό σαν καμηλοπάρδαλη και παραμορφώνουν το σώμα τους από τα 5 τους για να το καταφέρουν.

Και ακόμα κι εκεί που ισχύουν κάποια γενικά πρότυπα ο κάθε ένας μπορεί να έχει αρκετά διαφορετικά γούστα, να του αρέσει κάποιος που έχει τεράστια μύτη, που είναι αλλήθωρος (εμένα ας πούμε μου αρέσει πολύ), που είναι παχουλός και ούτω κάθ\' εξής.

Δεν υπάρχει μία απτή και μετρήσιμη πραγματικότητα για κάποιες έννοιες όπως ομορφιά, καλοσύνη, εξυπνάδα κλπ. Ακόμα και η εξυπνάδα είναι κάτι υποκειμενικό γιατί μπορεί για κάποιον να είναι έξυπνος αυτός που μπορεί να λύσει ένα μαθηματικό πρόβλημα και για κάποιον άλλο αυτός που μπορεί να αντιμετωπίσει με επιτυχία μία κρίση στη δουλειά του.

----------


## afrula

APHELIA σευχαριστω παρα πολυ μεσα απο την καρδια μου.Μεχεις ηρεμησει παρα πολυ τις 2 τελευταιες μερες σαν να εχω παρει 2 ηρεμιστικα.Και τους υπολοιπους βεβαια σας ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια!!!!!!!

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by Dalia_ 
> Ισως επειδή έχω πολύ σημαντικότερα προβλήματα με όλα αυτά τα ψυχολογικά που περνάω,οπότε το τελευταίο που με απασχολεί είναι η ασπρίλα μου.


Ακριβώς Ντάλια. Μακάρι να με απασχολούσε αυτό και μόνο αλλά και πάλι νομίζω θα το διασκέδαζα και θα έβρισκα κάτι άλλο πιο ουσιαστικό να ασχοληθώ.

----------


## afrula

MANO88 τι να κανω?????δεν εχω χρηματα δε δουλευω.Ειμαι αχρηστη.Οι γονεις μου ειναι σε συνταξη τι να μου προσφερουν???????ΘΕΛΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΣΕ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ 2 ΦΟΡΕς Η 3 ΤΗΝ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ??????Που να απευθυνθω?Θελω να μαθω για την αρρωστοια μου ..Θελω να μιλησω .Θελω να παω σε ομαδικη ,να διαβασω βιβλια .Ξερετε κανενα site ?Για τη δυσμορφοφοβια?Χωρις χρηματα καλυτερα να φευγω.....Ετσι νιωθω τι να κανω να σας λεω ψεματα?

----------


## Aphelia

Άχρηστη; Άλλη μία έννοια που και υποκειμενική είναι αλλά και εξαρτάται από τους άλλους. Γιατί κάθεσαι και μετράς τη ζωή σου βάσει τέτοιων εννοιών; Υπάρχεις για να ευχαριστείς τους άλλους; Ένα ελάφι είναι στη ζωή και μετράει η ύπαρξή του από το αν μας είναι αρεστό; αν εξυπηρετεί κάποιο δικό μας σκοπό;

Το έχω σκεφτεί κι άλλη φορά αυτό το θέμα. Το συνειδητοποίησα όταν πια δεν ένιωθα ανασφαλής και το παρατήρησα και σε άλλους ανασφαλείς ανθρώπους αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρη αν μπορώ να το εξηγήσω καλά. Οι ανασφαλείς άνθρωποι σκέφτονται τι μπορούν να προσφέρουν στον κόσμο, οι άνθρωποι με αυτοπεποίθηση σκέφτονται τι μπορεί να προσφέρει ο κόσμος σε αυτούς. Οι ανασφαλείς σκέφτονται πως τους βλέπει ο κόσμος οι άνθρωποι με αυτοπεποίθηση πως φαίνεται ο κόσμος στα δικά τους μάτια. Αυτό δεν έχει καμία σχέση με πραγματικότητα είναι πάλι μία υποκειμενική έννοια που εξαρτάται από την οπτική γωνία που έχει υιοθετήσει κάποιος. Συνήθως αυτό μας πιάνει στην εφηβεία και μετεφηβεία γιατί προσπαθούμε τότε να ορίσουμε τον εαυτό μας και πρώτα το κάνουμε σε σχέση με τους άλλους, μέχρι που αρχίζουμε να ανακαλύπτουμε ότι ο εαυτός μας ορίζεται από εμάς.

----------


## anwnimi

Αφρούλα σου ζητώ συγνώμη αν ίσως σε πείραξε το τελευταίο λίγο απότομο μήνυμά μου. Αν και το έγραψα με σκοπό να σου δείξω ότι όλη αυτή η ενασχόληση είναι ανούσια και δε βγάζει πουθενά. Είναι ίσως πιο διασκεδαστικό να διασκεδάζουμε με τα ελαττώματά μας, αν ήμασταν όλοι ίδιοι στο χρώμα του δέρματος, στο κάθε τι, πως θα ξεχωρίζαμε ο ένας από τον άλλο; Δε θα υπήρχε το ενδιαφέρον που προκαλεί η διαφορετικότητα...
Είμαι σίγουρη ότι το ότι θελεις να το ψάξεις θα σε οδηγήσει στο καλύτερο.

----------


## Boltseed

Άχρηστη?

Μόλις θυμηθείς στα γρήγορα μια φορά στην ζωή σου που να πήρες μια σημαντική απόφαση, μπορείς να θυμηθείς πως ένοιωσες?


Στο λέω γιατί το να υποστηρίζει κάποιος ότι είναι άχρηστος είναι το ακριβός αντίθετο του να υποστηρίζει ότι είναι ο σουπερ ντουπερ τελειος.Κατι δεν στεκει εδώ..





(+1000 στο πιο πάνω ποστ)

----------


## afrula

δεν το καταλαβα αυτο ..........Δεν ειπα οτι ειμαι τελεια

----------


## afrula

ανωνυμη με το μηνυμα σου με ξυπνησες και με πηγες στη λογικη παλι!!!!!!!να παρεξηγηθηκα ?το αντιθετο!!!!!!!Σευχαριστω να σαι παντα καλα και οτι σε προβληματιζει να χαθει............Λατρευω τους ανθρωπους που μιλανε ντομπρα ετσι ειμαι και εγω παιδια......ΕΧΩ ηρεμησει .

----------


## Dimitra23

Γεια...Ειμαι μόλις 23 χρονών αλλα δυστυχώς αισθάνομαι τουλάχιστον 50.....Είμαι καινούρια στο φόρουμ και η αλήθεια είναι οτι ντρέπομαι λίγο.απλα ήθελα κάπου να μιλήσω.(ο γιατρός μου κοιμάται τέτοιες ώρες,δεν πάσχει απο αυπνίες όπως εγώ)!!!

----------


## afrula

DIMITRA καλως ηρθες και να μην ντρεπεσαι καθολου.......εδω μιλαμε και βοηθαει ο ενας τους αλλους

----------


## Boltseed

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> δεν το καταλαβα αυτο ..........Δεν ειπα οτι ειμαι τελεια



Ουτε εγω  :Smile: 

.

Ειπες όμως ότι νοιώθεις αχρηστη

----------


## afrula

ναι ειμαι αχρηστη .Ν α καθομαι να ασχολουμαι με τετοιες μλκ ενω αλλοι πεθαινουν απο τη πεινα ,σεισμοι,ανεργια ,αρρωστιες.Ντροπη μου!!!!!!

----------


## Boltseed

Σε αυτή την περίπτωση τότε είσαι απλά απαθής.

Άλλο το ένα,άλλο το άλλο.

.

Άχρηστος είναι κάποιος ο οποίος δεν καταφέρνει ΠΟΤΕ τίποτα απολύτως στην ζωή του.
Εσύ έχεις καταφέρει σίγουρα κάποια πράγματα στην ζωή σου, έστω και μικρά, σωστά?

----------


## Boltseed

Α και βασικά και εγώ θα μπορούσα να λέγομαι απαθής μιας και αντί να με απασχολούν τόσο οι αρρώστιες,ο πόλεμος και η πείνα, με απασχολεί να δω τι θα κάνω με το μεταπτυχιακό μου σύντομα.


.

Στην ίδια θέση είμαστε αν αυτό σε κάνει να νοιώθεις καλύτερα  :Smile:

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΕΦΕΡΕΣ; ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ. ΟΠΟΤΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΑΠΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΝ ΟΣΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΝΕΙΣ ΟΣΗ ΒΑΡΥΤΗΤΑ ΘΕΣ ΕΣΥ. Ο ΚΑΘΕ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΑΞΙΟΛΟΓΕΙ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΜΕ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ. 
ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΟΛΛΗ ΧΑΜΗΛΗ ΑΥΤΟΕΚΤΙΜΗΣΗ. ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕΙΣ

----------


## Φοίβη

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΟΛΛΗ ΧΑΜΗΛΗ ΑΥΤΟΕΚΤΙΜΗΣΗ. ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕΙΣ


Ευτυχώς που δεν είμαι στη θέση της αποδέκτριας αυτού του μηνύματος. Η διάγνωση με πνίγει και το ΠΡΕΠΕΙ με καθηλώνει. Σφίχτηκε το στομάχι μου.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΔΙΑΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ. ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΕΙΠΑ. 
ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΘΙΞΩ.
ΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΕΝΩ ΟΠΩΣ ΛΕΕΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΘΕΩΡΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΧΡΗΣΤΗ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΠΟΛΕΜΟΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΑΙΣΘΗΣΗ ΜΟΥ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΕΙ

----------


## afrula

το ξερω παιδια τι εχω και τι δεν εχω εστω σε ορισμενες στιγμες που σκεφτομαι λογικα .Πως να το δουλεψω?????????Πειτε μου αν δεν εχεις χρηματα σε αυτη τη ζωη ειδικα τωρα αστο καλυτερα να φευγεις........Τι να κανω ?Θελω να βοηθηθω .Θελω να ζησω !!!!!!Πως??????????????ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ??????Και δεν ειμαι μονο εγω πιστευω γιαυτο αφηνομαστε και ζουμε για να περνανε οι μερες.............ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ???????

----------


## afrula

Αν καταλαβες καλα εννοω γινονται πολεμοι γυρω μου και εγω ασχολουμαι αν ειμαι ασχημη η οχι.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΟΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟΙ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΕ ΑΓΑΠΑΝΕ ΑΛΗΘΙΝΑ. 
ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ; ΑΝ ΝΑΙ ΞΕΚΙΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ

----------


## Φοίβη

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΕΙΠΑ. 
> ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΘΙΞΩ.
> ΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΕΝΩ ΟΠΩΣ ΛΕΕΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΘΕΩΡΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΧΡΗΣΤΗ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΠΟΛΕΜΟΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΑΙΣΘΗΣΗ ΜΟΥ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΕΙ


Έτσι όπως το λες τώρα πραγματικά με ανακουφίζεις. Πρίν το έγραφες σαν αυτή να ήταν η απόλυτη αλήθεια. Σαν να ήταν ένα γεγονός αδιαμφισβήτητο. Τώρα που διευκρινίζεις οτι είναι η προσωπική σου γνώμη και αίσθηση, μπορώ να το ακούσω χωρίς να με πιάνει το στομάχι μου.
Όσο για το οτι δεν το έκανες για να τη θίξεις, γι\' αυτό ήμουνα σίγουρη απο την αρχή. Απλά, κάποια πράγματα, όπως οτι κατέθετες την προσωπική σου γνώμη και αίσθηση, δεν είναι πάντα αυτονόητα.
Χαίρομαι που το ξεκαθάρισες, τουλάχιστον σε μένα.

----------


## afrula

Και τι να κανω να τους πρηζω συνεχεια ??????ειμαι ασχημη??????Θα φουνταρουν εκεινοι .......χα!

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΤΙ ΕΝΝΟΟΥΣΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΛΕΜΟΥΣ; ΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ; ΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΣΟΥ; 

ΦΟΙΒΗ ΙΣΩΣ ΝΑ ΦΤΑΕΙ Ο ΤΡΟΠΟΣ ΓΡΑΦΗΣ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΕΞΗΓΗΘΕΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ, ΑΛΛΑ ΑΠΛΑ ΛΕΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΥΜΒΕΙ. ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΠΑ ΠΩΣ Η ΔΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ Η ΣΩΣΤΗ. 
ΑΠΛΑ ΛΕΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ, ΧΩΡΙΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΝΑ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΕΧΩ ΔΙΚΑΙΟ

----------


## afrula

Παιδια για να βρισκομαστε ολοι εδω σημαινει ολοι εχουμε προβλημα αυτοεκτιμησης αυτοπεποιθησης κ.α .Αλλοι σε μεγαλο βαθμο αλλοι σε λιγο.Να κανακευουμε τον εαυτο μας
οτι δεν εχουμε τιποτα ειναι ενα μεγαλο ψεμα!!!!!!!Πρεπει να παραδεχτουμε ειμαστε αρρωστοι εχουμε προβληματα και μετα σιγα σιγα πιστευω λυνονται η καταλαγιαζουν τα πραγματα.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΟΣΟΙ ΣΕ ΑΓΑΠΑΝΕ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΘΑ ΚΑΘΟΝΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΑΚΟΥΝ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΤΟ ΛΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ ΩΣ ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ. ΚΑΙ ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΔΕΙΞΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΑΔΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΔΕΧΤΕΙΣ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΣΟΥ, ΠΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΙΟ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ

----------


## afrula

Μαντη νομιζω οτι εχεις κολλησει στον πολεμο.Εννοω οτι καθομαι και ασχολουμαι με ασημαντα πραγματα και στεναχωριεμαι ενω γυρω μου βλεπω τερατα να συμβαινουν.Κανενας δε μπορει να κανει κατι μοναχα Ο ΘΕΟΣ!!!!!

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΜΑ ΟΛΟΣ Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ. ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΚΑΤΑ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΝΙΩΣΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΧΑΜΗΛΗ ΑΥΤΟΕΚΤΙΜΗΣΗ Ή ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗΣ ΚΤΛ. 
ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΟΧΙ ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ. ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΟΣ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ

----------


## afrula

ΟΙ δικοι μας μενουν για παντα!Οι φιλοι, οι γνωστοι ,το αγορι μου ???????Σιγα μη κατσουν με μια ψυχακια!!!!!!!!

----------


## Φοίβη

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΦΟΙΒΗ ΙΣΩΣ ΝΑ ΦΤΑΕΙ Ο ΤΡΟΠΟΣ ΓΡΑΦΗΣ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΕΞΗΓΗΘΕΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ, ΑΛΛΑ ΑΠΛΑ ΛΕΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΥΜΒΕΙ. ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΠΑ ΠΩΣ Η ΔΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ Η ΣΩΣΤΗ. 
> ΑΠΛΑ ΛΕΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ, ΧΩΡΙΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΝΑ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΕΧΩ ΔΙΚΑΙΟ


Για μένα είναι σημαντικό να μου το διευκρινίζεις. Όταν δεν το λες, νιώθω να γρατζουνιούνται τα αυτιά μου απο τις απαντήσεις σου, σαν παραφωνία σε συναυλία. Όταν όμως το λες, όπως τώρα, μπορώ να σε ακούσω. Τα λόγια σου είναι μελωδικά και μου δίνουν έναν επιπλέον τόνο στη χορωδία του φόρουμ.

----------


## afrula

Δηλαδη αν εχεις καταθλιψη η ψυχωση δεν εισαι αρρωστος?κανεις μεγαλο λαθος αλλιως ποτε δε θα γιατρευτεις!!!!!!!Γενικα μιλαω.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> *Μαντη* νομιζω οτι εχεις κολλησει στον πολεμο.Εννοω οτι καθομαι και ασχολουμαι με ασημαντα πραγματα και στεναχωριεμαι ενω γυρω μου βλεπω τερατα να συμβαινουν.Κανενας δε μπορει να κανει κατι μοναχα Ο ΘΕΟΣ!!!!!


ΤΟ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΤΣΑΚΙΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΝΙΚ ΜΟΥ. ΜΑΝΤΗ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΜΕ ΛΕΝΕ  :Big Grin: 
ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΓΥΡΩ ΣΟΥ; ΑΝ ΝΑΙ ΤΟΤΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕ ΜΕ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙΣ ΠΩΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ. ΑΝ ΟΧΙ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΛΟΓΟΣ ΝΑ ΤΡΕΛΑΙΝΕΣΑΙ. 
ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΑΣΗΜΑΝΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΚΑΤΙ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙΣ.
ΟΙ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΑ. ΕΧΟΥΝ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΣΗ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΑΚΟΥΣΟΥΝ

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Τα λόγια σου είναι μελωδικά και μου δίνουν έναν επιπλέον τόνο στη χορωδία του φόρουμ.
ΦΟΙΒΗ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΦΑΛΤΣΟΣ. ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΑΚΟΥΣ ΜΕΛΩΔΙΚΑ  :Big Grin: 
ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΟΜΩΣ ΝΑ ΔΙΕΥΚΡΙΝΙΖΩ ΣΥΝΕΧΩΣ ΠΩΣ ΛΕΩ ΑΠΛΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΝΙΩΘΩ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΝΟΗΤΟ. ΟΥΤΕ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΟΥΤΕ Ο ΘΕΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΠΩΣ ΕΧΩ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΟ

ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΩΣΗ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ. ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΤΡΟΜΕΡΟ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΒΑΡΙΑΣ ΜΟΡΦΗΣ. ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΑΣ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΣΠΕΡΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΤΗΝ ΘΕΩΡΙΑ ΠΩΣ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΜΟΝΤΕΡΝΕΣ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΙΕΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΑΡΠΑΖΟΥΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ.

----------


## GIORGOS296

ΨΙΛΟ ΑΣΧΕΤΟ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ, ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΚΡΙΣΗ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ 7ΜΗΝΕΣ
ΑΛΛΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΠΑΝΤΩΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΟΧΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΕΧΩ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΚΟΠΕΛΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΑ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΜΠΑΝΙΟ Η ΓΙΑ ΚΑΦΕ Η ΓΙΑ ΠΟΤΟ ΤΗΣ ΛΕΩ ΟΧΙ ΟΧΙ ΟΧΙ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΦΕΥΓΩ ΛΟΓΟ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ,ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΙΞΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΣΑ ΟΧΙ ΠΟΥ ΤΗς ΕΧΩ ΠΕΙ Η ΚΟΠΕΛΑ ΚΟΛΗΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΛΑΜΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ ΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ \'\'ΚΑΛΛΟ\'\' ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ Ο ΠΑΝΙΚΟΣ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΗ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΕΙ ΘΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΡΑΞΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΜΟΥΤΡΑ

----------


## Dalia

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> Και τι να κανω να τους πρηζω συνεχεια ??????ειμαι ασχημη??????Θα φουνταρουν εκεινοι .......χα!


Αφρούλα όχι να μην το κάνεις αυτό..Πραγματικά δεν νομίζω ότι οφελεί.Το έκανα παλιά για ένα διάστημα.Κυρίως τη μαμά μου την είχα πρίξει να τη ρωτάω διάφορα.Ε μια δυο,μετά άρχισε να μου φωνάζει και στο τέλος δεν μου έδινε καν σημασία σε ότι έλεγα.Και είχε και δίκιο.Οπότε το έκοψα.

----------


## kater1na

Δεν έχω γνώσεις ψυχιατρικής ούτε ψυχολογίας, παρόλ\' αυτά έχω περάσει από δεκάδες φάσεις στις οποίες ήμουν έρμαιο της κατάθίψής και της αγχώδους διαταραχής που μου χτύπησαν τη πόρτα πριν απο κάποια χρόνια, σε αυτές τισ φάσεις όταν μου κολλούσε κάποια ιδέα για ένα κλάσμα του δευτερολέπτου παραπάνω, και τύχαινε να έχω αυξημένο άγχος εκείνη τη στιγμή ή τη χρονική περίοδο γενικότερα, ως \"δια μαγείας\" το μυαλό μου έκανε τη σύνδεση, οτι αυτή η σκέψη προκαλεί το αγχος.. και για να το συνδέσω με την περιπτωσή σου παραθέτω ένα παράδειγμα: όταν κοιταζόμουν στο καθρέφτη μου είχε κολλήσει οτι οι κόρες των ματιών μου είναι απίστευτα διεσταλμένες και ένιωθα οτι τα ματια μου, σαν καθρέφτης της ψυχής μου, έδειχναν πόσο άδεια είμαι. (Δεν το πίστευα ακριβώς αλλά ηταν μια αισθηση που υπήρχε στο μυαλό μου όποτε σκεφτόμουν οτι έπρεπε να κοιτάξω στο καθρέπτη η να δω κάποιον στα ματια...)
Το παράδειγμα έιναι ψιλοάκυρο αλλά θέλω να πώ ότι μερικές φορές οι φοβίες ειναι εκφραση ενος γενικότερα αγχωμένου μυαλού που θέλει να βρεί μια εικόνα ή μια αφορμή για να εκφραστεί χωρις να είναι η αιτία... Και εγώ ένιωθα οτι οι φοβίες μου ήταν παραλογες όμως το διάστημα που΄είχα κρίσεις πανικού δεν μπορούσα να τις διώξω από το μυαλό μου, οταν ο πανικός έφυγε σιγα σιγα έφυγαν και οι ιδέες απο μόνες τους!
Εφόσον ήδη κάνεις φαρμακευτική θεραπεία εγώ θα σε ρωτούσα έχεις δει σημαντική αλλαγή στις σκέψεις που βασανίζουν το μυαλό σου? οι σκεψεις αυτες που ερχονται και παρότι δεν είναι και πολύ βασιμες ούτε ιδιεταιρα σαφείς δεν μπορείς να τις αφήσεις πίσω? που κολλάν στο μυαλο σαν τσιχλα στα μαλλια?

----------


## Dimitra23

ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ Η ΤΑΜΠΕΛΑ ΤΟΥ ΤΡΕΛΟΥ Η ΠΑΡΑΝΟΙΚΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ ΠΟΥ ΑΠΛΑ ΥΠΟΦΕΡΕΙ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ,ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΟ.ΕΓΩ ΜΠΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ,ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟΜΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΜΙΛΗΣΩ ΜΕ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΠΟ ΑΠΛΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ,ΟΠΩΣ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ.ΟΣΟ ΠΑΡΑΞΕΝΟ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΜΑΣ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥ ΑΛΛΟΥ,ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΟΣΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΜΑΣ,ΑΦΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΔΥΟ ΒΙΩΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΟΥΝ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΣΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΘΕΝΑ.

----------


## maria1965

Τι εννοεις όταν λες δυσμορφια; δηλαδη είσαι σαν τον Κουασιμόδο; αυτος ήταν δυσμορφος , πιστευω πως το προβλημα σου ξεκιναει απο τα παιδικα σου χρόνια , Απο εκει έχουμε ΄ολοι τις τυχον ανασφαλιες που μας ακολουθουν στη υπολοιπη ζωή μας.

----------


## kater1na

Οταν καποιος έχει μια φοβία κατρχάς δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι παρανοικός η οτι έχει κάποια άλλη συγκεκριμένη διαταραχη, είναι εντελώς διαφορετικά τα κριτήρια και τη δι\'αγνωση μπορεί μόνο να την κάνει έμπειρος ειδικός και όχι εμείς !!! 
Οι φοβίες αν δεν κάνω λάθος τις περοσσότερες φορές έχουν την ρίζα τους στο αγχος και όσο παράλογες και αν ακούγονται σε αυτούς που δεν τις έχουν δεν σημαίνει ότι αυτός που έχει μια φοβία δεν αισθάνεται άσχημα. Αυτος που έχει μια φοβία δεν πιστευει 100% οτι η φοβια του είναι πραγματικη αλλα φοβάται οτι ίσως και να είναι και σκεφτεται τι συνέπειες θα είχε αυτό στη ζωη του τόσο έντονα που το ζει ή τουλάχιστον κάπως έτσι το αντιλαμβάνομαι εγω και φυσικά μπορει να κάνω λάθος. 
Στη δική μου πάντως περίπτωση και κάποιων ανθρώπων που έχω συζητ\'ησει το αντικείμενο τις εκάστοτε φοβίας ήταν εντελώς άσχετο με την πηγή του άγχους απλά το μυαλό προτιμά να επικεντρώνεται σε μια συγκεκριμένη εκφανση της φοβίας ώστε να μην κατακλύζεται από πιο πολλα ή πιο σοβαρά στρεσσογόνα γεγονότα.

----------


## kely28

afrula, πέρα από την ανησυχία σου μήπως σε βρεί κάποιος άσχημη, θες να μας πεις μερικά πράγματα ακόμη για το πως επηρεάζει τη ζωή σου αυτό? Δηλάδή εννοώ, κάθεσαι όλη μέρα μπροστά από τον καθρέφτη και φτιάχνεσαι? Πόση ώρα σου παίρνει να ετοιμαστείς για να βγεις έξω, να πας ας πούμε για καφέ! Σπαταλάς ενδεχομένως πολλά χρήματα (έστω και το χαρτζιλήκι σου, γιατί αν δεν κάνω λάθος είπες δεν δουλεύεις) σε καλλυντικά, ρούχα κλπ;

----------


## afrula

οχι ακριβως το αντιθετο !!!κυκλοφορω αβαφτη και με φορμες.......

----------


## afrula

παιδια δε νιωθω καλα καθολου!!!!!!!!βοηθεια!!!!!!Πηγα σχολη σημερα και ακουσα κατι παιδια να λενε το τραγουδι ενα σου σημαδι μονο και ΤΡΕΛΛΑΘΗΚΑ.ΕΠΑΘΑ ΚΡΙΣΗ.ΠΙΣΤΕΨΑ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΛΕΝΕ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ!!!!!Προς θεου λεω δεν εχω καποιο σημαδι 2 με 3 σπυρακια μονο.Ομως γιατι γμτ να πουν αυτο το τραγουδι?Δε ξερω εκει που ειμαι καλα λες και ο διαολος γελαει και βαζει το ποδι του.ΘΑ ΣΚΑΣΩ!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΘΥΜΗΘΗΚΑΝ ΤΟ ΕΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΣΗΜΑΔΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 15 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ;

----------


## Θεοφανία

Αφρούλα....γιατί πιστεύεις ότι όλο το σύμπαν περιστρέφεται γύρω από σένα?

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΑΝ ΤΡΑΓΟΥΔΟΥΣΑΝ ΤΟ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΟΡΜΙ ΑΡΑΠΙΚΟ ΘΑ ΝΟΜΙΖΕΣ ΠΩΣ ΣΕ ΚΟΡΟΪΔΕΥΑΝ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΗΛΙΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ; ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΟΒΑΡΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΑΥΤΑ

----------


## afrula

το ξερω αλλα ελα ντε επρεπε να πουν αυτο το τραγουδι?εχει κολλησει η ιδεα και δε φευγει!!!!!Παει να σπασει το κεφαλι μου.Δε μπορω να ηρεμησω.Αμαν πια μπουχτισα!!!!!!!

----------


## Θεοφανία

Αφρούλα....

Μήπως έχεις καμιά φώτο σου?

Μήπως έτσι λύσουμε το θέμα, γιατί αλλιώς δεν βλέπω να βγάζεις άκρη.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ ΣΤΑ ΣΟΒΑΡΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΠΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΓΝΩΣΤΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ. ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΛΕΝΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΣΧΕΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΔΕΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΝΟΗΣΩ

----------


## afrula

Γιαυτο με πλακωσαν στα ψυχοφαρμακα!!!

----------


## Θεοφανία

Αφορύλα μου, μήπως πρέπει να αλλάξεις γιατρό?

Μήπως δεν σε καλύπτουν τα φάρμακα που παίρνεις?

Δεν θέλω να σε τρομάξω, αλλά σκέψου το και αυτό...

----------


## afrula

εχω φωτο ..Αλλα τι να κανω?

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΜΙΛΗΣΑ ΓΙΑ ΧΑΜΗΛΗ ΑΥΤΟΕΚΤΙΜΗΣΗ. ΣΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΟ Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΣΟΥ;

----------


## Dalia

Αφρούλα όλα στο μυαλό σου είναι.Είμαι σίγουρη ότι το τραγούδι δεν είχε καμία σχέση με σένα.Εσύ το ερμηνεύεις έτσι επειδή έχεις το μυαλό σου εκεί συνέχεια.

----------


## afrula

τι να μου πει?χαζη ειμαι???το ξερω μονη μου .Μαρεσει εχω κανει και σεμιναρια ψυχολογιας και γνωριζω πολλα!Τρομαρα μου!

----------


## afrula

Αυτο προσπαθω να πιστεψω dalia αλλα δεν μπορω!!!!!!!Αληθεια.

----------


## kely28

afrula μου, επέτρεψε μου να πώ την γνώμη μου, αν και δεν είμαι ειδική, απλά από όσα καταλαβαίνω και γνωρίζω.

Δε νομίζω πως πάσχεις απο δυσμορφοφοβία. Τα άτομα αυτά ασχολούνται υπερβολικά πολύ με την εμφάνισή τους, σε σημείο τέτοιο που δυσκολεύουν την ζωή τους (κι εκεί εξάλλου είναι το πρόβλημα). Ξέρω άτομο που έπασχε από αυτό και ξυπνούσε στις 3 τα ξημερώματα για ετοιμαστεί μέχρι τις 8 που θα πήγαινε σχολείο. Εσύ το μόνο που έχεις είναι πως φαντάζεσαι πως οι γύρω σου σχολιάζουν αρνητικά την εμφάνισή σου... πως όλοι μιλούν για \'σενα και τα ψεγάδια σου... κι εγώ πολλές φορές αγχώνομαι για το τί λένε οι γύρω μου, αλλά αν το καλοσκεφτείς κι εμείς λέμε για τους άλλους... Κι εγώ έχω δει κοπέλα και έχω πεί \'\'πω πω χοντρή που είναι, που να βρεί άντρα η καημένη\'\', αλλά το έχω ακούσει και για εμένα όμως αυτό... Μη δίνεις τόση σημασία τι λένε οι γύρω σου!!! Ακόμη κι αν στο λένε κατάμουτρα!!!

Όσο για το τραγούδι, το αποκλείεις να το έλεγαν γιατί όντως κάποιος περιμένει ένα σου σημάδι μόνο για να κάνει καμιά κίνηση???

Ξέρεις, και η μαμά μου προχθές έβλεπε Λάκη και με παίρνει τηλέφωνο και μου λέει: Ο Λάκης για εσένα έλεγε, που θα μπουν οι Γερμανοί στον ΟΤΕ και μετά θα πρέπεί να τα κάνουμε όλα μετάφραση κλπ κλπ (σημείωση: είμαι μεταφράστρια). Η μαμά μου όμως δεν πάσχει από δυσμορφοφοβία, άλλα προβλήματα έχει... Το να παρερμηνεύεις τα πάντα γύρω σου είναι κομματάκι κουραστικό και παράλογο... Αποδέξου πρώτα έσυ τον εαυτό σου και ίσως τότε να πάψεις να αναζητάς την αποδοχή από κάθε άσχετο γύρω σου...

----------


## keep_walking

> τι να μου πει?χαζη ειμαι???το ξερω μονη μου .Μαρεσει εχω κανει και σεμιναρια ψυχολογιας και γνωριζω πολλα!Τρομαρα μου!


Ουτε οι γνωσεις ουτε η εξυπναδα βοηθανε σε πολλες περιπτωσεις...δεν νομιζω οτι εισαι ασχημη ουτε οτι ο κοσμος ασχολειτε τοσο πολυ μαζι σου,θα ασχολειτε...γιατι ο καθενας ακομα και αν δεν θελει ριχνει την σκια του σε αυτο τον κοσμο...αλλα οχι στο σημειο που νομιζεις εσυ.
Συζητησε το με τον γιατρο σου.

----------


## Boltseed

Εγώ πάντως εξακολουθώ να έχω την απορία.


Έστω, ότι σε θεωρούν ασχημόπαπο..

Και;

----------


## keep_walking

Αλλο το τι εισαι...και αλλο το να νομιζεις οτι οι αλλοι σε πληγωνουν στα ευαισθητα σημεια σου και σε προσβαλλουν.
Δεν νομιζω οτι μια χοντρη ή ενας χοντρος περπαταει στον δρομο και ολοι ασχολουνται με την παρτη του να του πουνε ποσο χοντρος εισαι... ή ποσο κοκαλιαρης εισαι...ή ποσο μεγαλη μυτη εχεις ή δεν ξερω τι.
Δεν ειναι φυσιολογικη αντιδραση κοσμου να σου πει κατι μπροστα σου...αλλα και πισω απο την πλατη σου μπορει να σχολιασει αλλα ως ενα σημειο...συνηθως τους αφηνεις αδιαφορους...αλλο ενα προσωπο απο τα χψζ που συναντησαν σημερα καθως βγηκαν απο το σπιτι.
Μπορει βεβαια να κανω και λαθος.

----------


## Έλξη

afrula μου, Αυτο που σου συμβαίνει δεν ειναι και δα κάτι φοβερό και μοναδικό. Ουτε λόγος για χάπια. Το εχεις δώσει τεράστιες διαστάσεις μου φαινεται. Ολα οι γυναίκες λίγο πολύ εχουμε τέτοιου είδους ανασφάλειες για την εμφάνισή μας. Και πως να μην έχουμε με τέτοιο βομβαρδισμό απο τα Μ.Μ.Ε. για την τέλεια εμφάνιση και την τέλεια γυναίκα!! 

Γιατί σε εχουν πλάκώσει στα χάπια, μηπως υπαρχει καποια αλλη διαγνωση και αυτό με την εμφάνιση ειναι το κερασάκι στην τούρτα!! Ισως κατάθλιψη;


Οταν πηγαινα 1η γυμνάσιου νομιζα οτι εχω πολύ χοντρά πόδια και δεν εβαζα με τιποτα φούστα. Ηξερα όμως οτι δεν ειναι ετσι γιατί ειμαι πολύ αδύνατη και γυμναζομαι συνέχεια. Παρολα αυτά δεν τολμούσα. Οταν το επιχειρούσα και εβγαινα έξω, νομίζα οτι ολοι εμένα κοιτάνε που φορεσα φούστα και οτι γελάνε και σχολιάζουν τα πόδια μου. Λες και δεν υπήρχε στο μαγαζί αλλη κοπέλα που να φοράει φουστα. Τοτε ολα τα συνδυαζα με αυτό. Σχολια για ποδοσφαιριστές...για μενα σπόντα ήταν. Για χοντρές για μένα ήταν. 

Αν φορούσα παντελόνι ολα μια χαρά. Ημουν αλλος ανθρωπος με αυτοπεποίθεση και μεγάλη κοινωνικότητα. Τιποτα δεν γινόταν. Τελικά κατάλαβα πως σαν κορίτσι ειχα εγω το κομπλεξ και καθε φοβος μου επιβεβαιωνόταν. Τραβουσα την προσοχή των άλλων με την κομπλεξική στάση μου. Πως καθόμουν πως μιλούσα, και αυτό που εβγαζα ήταν τελείως αρνητικό. Καταλαβα τελικά πως δεν ειχε να κάνει με την φουστα αλλα με αυτό που εκπεμπα στους αλλους. Μιζέρια!! 

Σημασία δεν εχει πως ειμαστε εμφανισιακά αλλα αυτό που εκπέμπουμε.Οπως λέει και ο Μανθες η αυτοπεποίθεση που έχουμε και η αγάπη στον εαυτό μας. Δεν εχει νοημα η φωτο γιατί και η πιο ασχημη του κόσμου να ήσουν, αν ενιωθες ομορφη και αγαπούσες τον εαυτό σου αυτά τα σχόλια θα λαμβανες και σημασία δεν θα έδινες για το τι λένε οι άλλοι.
Μονη σου το δημιουργείς ολο αυτό. Κανεις δεν ασχολείται πραγματικά με την εμφάνιση(10 λεπτα της γνωριμίας σου βάζω), γιατί μετά ελκουμε τους ανθρώπους με την ενέργεια μας. Οσο αρνητικά σκεφτεσαι τοσο θα ελκυεις ανθρώπους που θα σου επιβεβαιώνουν αυτές της σκέψεις.Οσο κολλημένη εισαι σε αυτό τόσο θα νιώθεις οτι όλοι ασχολούνται μαζί σου σχολιαζοντας. 

Στην δουλειά μου με εφήβους πάντως που οι περισσότεροι εχουν το δικό σου πρόβλημα,κυρίως εμφανισης σε σχέση με ενδιαφέρον για το άλλο φύλλο, δεν τους δίνουμε χάπια. Τωρα αν εχεις και αυτοκτονικές τάσεις το πράμα πάει άλλου. Ο γιατρός σου τι σου εχει πει;

----------


## afrula

αγαπημενη μου Ελξη σευχαριστω για την αποψη σου.Λοιπον δε ξυπνησα ενα πρωι και ειπα με βλεπουν ασχημη.Σωστα?Η ιστορια μου αρχιζει λοιπον...Απο μικρη ημουν ντροπαλο κοριτσι.Θυμαμαι τα ξερα ολα στο σχολειο και δε σηκωνα το χερι!!!Στο γυμνασιο ειχα παρεες αλλα προτιμουσα τη ταξη και οχι το προαυλιο.Στο λυκειο δεν ειχα κολλητη και στο προαυλιο δεν εβγαινα ποτε ουτε στη γυμναστικη.Αρχισα να βαφομαι αλλα ουτε εγω θυμαμαι πως.Συνεχως μου λεγαν εισαι κατασπρη με αυτο το μεικ απ!!!Γιατι παστωνεσαι με τοσο μεικ υπ αφου εχεις ωραια χαρακτηριστικα.Στα 16 μου πηγα με το μπαμπα μου τον καημενο και εκανα λειζερ η χαζη για τις φακιδες μου και ενα σημαδι που ειχα κυκλικο στο προσωπο στο μαγουλο που ειχε δημιουργηθει απο τσιμημα κουνουπιου!Αυτο εφινε σχεδον αορατο οι φακιδες φυσικα ιδιες και βγηκα με καμμενο προσωπο εννοω κοκκινα σημαδακια!!!!!Με τους απατεωνες.Ετσι αναγκαστηκα να ξυπναω 6.30 για να βαφομαι για να μη φαινονται τα σημαδια.Ετσι αφου δεν ειχα ιδεα απο μακιγιαζ ειχα δοκιμασει απολα.Φυσικα δεν εβγαινα εξω.ΤΑ σημαδακια φυγανε σε 6 με 8 μηνες.Καφετερια πηγα πρωτη φορα στα 18.Σουπερ μαρκετ μεχρι και στο περιπτερο πηγαινα με παρεα.Εκανα μια σχεση και εξαρτηθηκα απο αυτην .Χωρισαμε και ενιωσα να εγινε το τελος του κοσμου.Φυσικα επαθα καταθλιψη πηγα σε καθηγητη του Αιγηνητιου και μου δωσε seroxat.ΜΕτα μου δωσε dumyrox,zanax,zyprexa,lexotanil.Φανταστει τε και δεν ηταν ιατρος που δινει χαπια!!!Φανταστειτε να πηγαινα σε αλλον!!!!!

----------


## afrula

σΙγα σιγα με βοηθησαν παρα πολυ τα χαπια και εβγαινα εξω.Εφτασα μεχρι να πηγαινα σε αλλη πολη νησι βεβαια να με περιμενει καποιος εκει δικος μου.Τωρα κοινωνικη φοβια ,αγοραφοβια ηταν δε μου παν...Τωρα παιρνω serequel,zoloft kai tavor.ΓΙΑΤΙ?Για να μην με κυριαρχησουν οι ιδεες!!!!!!!

----------


## afrula

Ειμαι υπερηφανη για τον ευτο μου.ΔΟΥΛΕΨΑ σαν πωλητρια και σεκυριτυ.Προσπαθω !!!!!!!!!!!Δεν παιρνω τα χαπια και ειμαι ξαπλα!Θελω να ζησω!!!Δυστυχως ο αδερφος μου πασχει απο ψυχωσικη συνδρομη παιρνει τα βαρια χαπια αλλα δε προσπαθει.Δε κοιταει τι θα κανει.Κοιταει εμενα και ολους τους αλλους.Βεβαι ευτυχως βγαινει εξω για ψωνια δικα μας δικα του.ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΜΕ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ!!!ΑΣΠΡΗ Η ΑΣΧΗΜΗ?ΤΩΡΑ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΧΟΝΤΡΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ.Ευτυχως ειμαι ψηλη αλλιως θα μουν πραγματικα ασχημη βαρελακι.Μετα σκεφτομαι οπως μου χει πει και ηδη ηξερα η ψυχολογος μου που πηγαινω 3 φορες το μηνα εγω και ο καθρεπτης μου.Ειμαι ευτυχισμενη και δεν σκεφτομαι τις ιδεες αλλα μετα λεω αν με βλεπυν ασχημη???????Και τι δηλαδη αυτο ποθ βλεπω εγω ειναι ψεματα.Οχι.Τι βλεπυν ασχημο?Αφου οι δικοι μου και πρωτα εγω δεν βλεπω κατι ασχημο.Η ψυχολογος μου λεει δεν θα μαθουμε ποτε πως σε βλεπυν οι αλλοι ουτε τι σκεφτονται .Αυτο ειναι παραλογο.Θα τρελλαθω.Μα ηδη ειμαι τρελλλη!

----------


## Έλξη

Καλή μου Αφρούλα, σε καμία περίπτωση δεν εισαι τρελή! Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να βάζεις ταμπέλες στον εαυτό σου. \"Ασχημη\", \"τρελή\'\'. Εισαι ενα κορίτσι σαν όλα τα άλλα που βασανίζεται απο σκέψεις- σκέψεις...Αλλα εισαι τυχερή που το εχεις δεχτει και το αντιμετωπίσεις.Εχεις τόσο μεγαλη δυναμη και θεληση που σε θαυμάζω. Πρέπει να εισαι περήφανη. Να συνεχίσεις να το παλεύεις. Γιατρό εχεις αλλαξεί;;για τα φάρμακα. 
Δεν νομίζω να εισαι αγοραφοβική, εγω θα ελεγα πως εχεις ιδεοψυχαναγκασμό, χωρίς βεβαια να ειμαι ψυχιατρος. Παντως θα μπορούσες να δεις και εναν ενεργειακό θεραπευτή. Εχω γράψει και σε άλλα ποστ. Μπορει να σε βοηθήσει πολύ και να εκκλείψουν οι ιδεές αυτές. Επισης αν θέλεις διαβασε και στα αλλα που γράφω καποιες ασκήσεις που διώχνουν τέτοιες σκέψεις. Δεν ξερω αν θα σου ταιριάζουν. 

Να σκεφτεσαι πως θα ήταν παράλογο να αρέσουμε σε όλους τους ανθρώπους. Ή να θέλουμε σε όλους να ειμαστε αγαπητοί και αρεστοί. Αγαπα εσυ τον εαυτό σου και τότε θα έχεις ανθρώπους διπλα σου, που αξίζει να ειναι δίπλα σου.

----------


## zouzounitsaaa

αφρουλα μου αυτη η φραση σου \"ειμαι τρελη\"μου θυμισε λιγο την προτερη κατασταση μου!κατακλιζεσαι απο ενα σωρο ιδεες και φοβιες που καποια στιγμη νομιζεις θα φρακαρει το μυαλο σου και πλεον μ\'αυτα που σκεφτεσαι πιστευεις οτι τρελαινεσαι?αφρουλα μου οι τρελοι δεν ειναι ετσι!!μηπως εχεις καποια ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη διαταραχη?υπαρχει καποιος αλλος στην οικογενεια σου που να εχει καποιο ψυχολογικο προβλημα εκτος απο τον αδερφο σου?πως περνας μια μερα σου για περιεγραψε μου!ολα θα πανε καλα!

----------


## weird

Παρε μια βαθια ανασα, και ηρεμησε!!
τρελη, σιγουρα δεν εισαι. Ολοι, στο απωγειο των φοβιων και των καταθλιπτικων σκεψεων, το σκεφτηκαμε κι ανησυχησαμε για την τρελα. Τρελα, μια εννοια που δειχνει ποσο φοβομαστε τον εαυτο μας, το μυαλο μας.
Εισαι σιγουρη οτι η διαγνωση που σου εγινε ειναι η σωστη?
Εχεις δοκιμασει να απευθυνθεις στο Κεντρο Ψυχικης Υγιεινης που υπαγεσαι? Αν κρινουν οτι χρηζεις ειδικου, θα μπεις σε προγραμμα ψυχοθεραπειας, εντελως δωρεαν. Για δοκιμασε το.
Παρε και τη γνωμη δευτερου ψυχιατρου.
Εχεις κανει βελτιωση, εφοσον βγαινεις, δουλευεις, και μπραβο σου! Θα πας πολυ μπροστα, αρκει να το θελεις.
Σου κολλανε ιδεες, εμμονες. Δεν ειμαι ειδικος, αλλα γνωμη μου ειναι οτι εκει ειναι το προβλημα.
Αυτες οι ιδεες, δεν λενε πολυ την αληθεια..ισα που την αγγιζουν.
Τι θελω να σου πω με αυτο.
Η σκεψη\"ειμαι ασχημη, οι αλλοι θα με βρουν ασχημη\" κρυβει μια αγωνια.
Προσοχη ομως! Απο κατω απο αυτην την αγωνια για την γνωμη των αλλων, υπαρχουν αλλες αγωνιες, πιο βαθιες, ουσιαστικες, αληθινες.
Αυτες πρεπει να εξερευνησετε με τον ειδικο.
Η εμμονη σου ειναι το καμπανακι οτι κατι δεν παει καλα.

----------


## weird

Οι αληθινες μας αγωνιες, συχνα μεταμφιεζονται και παιρνουν την μορφη φοβιων ή εμμονων ή πανικων. Ετσι μπεδρευομαστε. Ειδες τι παιχνιδι μας παιζει η ψυχη μας? Η μαλλον τα πονεμενα σημεια της ψυχης μας που δεν αντεχουμε να τα δουμε κατευθειαν κι ετσι μας κρυβονται.
Η στολη που διαλεγουν, εχει να κανει με τα προσωπικα μας βιωματα.
Ας πουμε, εκεινη η περιπετεια που ειχες με το προσωπο σου, (τα σπυρακια μετα, οι σκεψεις που θα εκανες τοτε, οι συνδεσεις που θα εκανε το μυαλο σου,) εδωσε μια καλη βαση για να εδραστουν πανω της υπογειες αγωνιες σου. 
Εσυ τωρα, εχεις μια αποστολη, που ηδη, την εχεις ξεκινησει!
Να αποκωδικοποιησεις ολον αυτο το μηχανισμο.
Να βρεις τι κρυβουν οι εμμονες σου.
Η ψυχοθεραπεια ειναι ενας καλος δρομος!
Κουραγιο, ολα θα πανε καλα!!

----------


## afrula

Και οταν παιδια παω στο καθρεπτη οπως τωρα και λεω εισαι ασχημη και μου μενει στο μυαλο τοτε τι να κανω???Εσας σας συμβαινει αυτο?Μετα πως να βγω εξω ???

----------


## afrula

Βλεπω τα χαρακτηριστικα και τα βλεπω μια χαρα ομορφα!!!Μηπως ,και αυτο πιστευω οτι σκεφτομαι καπακι πως με βλεπουν οι αλλοι και λεω α,ασχημη!

----------


## afrula

Απο την αλλη δε μπορω καθε μερα να ξυπνω και να σκεφτομαι τα ιδια και τα ιδια.Παει να σπασει το κεφαλι μου!!!Η ψυχολογος μου χει πει οτι τα χαρακτηριστικα δεν αλλαζουν σε μια μερα και με εχει βοηθησει αυτο.

----------


## ledzep

αφρούλα ,έχεις κάποια σχέση με κάποιον? αν όχι ,ποσο καιρό εισαι μόνη ?

----------


## kater1na

Afrula αν έχει τύχει να πετύχεις κάποιο από τα post μου θα δεις ότι σε όλα χρησιμοποιώ τη λέξη υπομονή και αυτό γτ όταν άρχισα και εγώ να αντιμέτωπιζω τα δικά μου προβλήματα μόνο υπομονή δεν είχα. Οχι μόνο επειδή ήταν στοιχείο του χαρακτήρα μου, αλλά και επειδή τα συναισθήματα που βίωνα σε αυτές τις καταστάσεις, για μένα ήταν αβάσταχτες, ήθελα να απαλαχτώ από αυτά όσο τίποτα άλλο και ΑΜΕΣΑ Ομως τίποτα δεν γίνεται απο τη μία στιγμή στην άλλη και δυστυχώς όσο πιο επιτακτική ήταν η ανάγκη μου για μια άμεση λύση τόσο πιο έντονες γίνονταν οι σκέψεις, τόσο πιο πολύ απογοητευόμουν, τόσο πιο πολύ απελπιζόμουν, τόσο πιο εύκολα πίστευα ότι ήμουν καταδικασμένη και όλα ήταν μάταια. Ένας ΄φαύλος κύκλος που αντί να με βοηθά με χαντάκωνε περισσότερο.
Υπομονή, επιμονή, ελπίδα, προσπάθεια και σιγά σιγά να αντιληφθείς ότι ο πραγμάτικός φόβος σου δεν βρίσκεται στην εξωτερική εμφάνιση αλλά ίσως σε μια φοβία ότι δεν μπορείς να ανταπεξέλθεις στα υψηλά standards που έχεις θέσει εσύ και οι γύρω σου για εσένα.(η τελαυταία φράση μου αποτελεί προσωπική άποψη με βάση τίς δικές μου εμπειρίες και όχι τη γνώμη κάποιου ειδικού φυσικά)

----------


## afrula

Πιαδια δε ξερω τι φταιει η ζεστη η ανυποφορη , η εξεταστικη μου αλλα ειμαι σε φαση πανικου!!!Δε μπορω να ηρεμησω.Παω στη σχολη να δωσω τα μαθηματα και τσουκου με κατακλυζουν οι ιδεες.Λεω πως με βλεπουν τα κοριτσια?Δε ξερω αγχωνομαι οταν κανω παρεα μαζι τους!!!Ενω με αγορια δεν αγχωνομαι.Το χω παρατηρησει αυτο...Πως το εξηγειτε αυτο?Μονο με 2-3 κοριτσια μιλαω .Δε ξερω εκει που ειναι ολες μαζεμενες και χα χα χα χου χου χου εγω μονη μου η να ακουω μουσικη.Και αμεσως σκεφτομαι με βλεπουν ασχημη και το καθετι τη καθεμια γκριματσα τους την παω αμεσως και τη κολλαω με βλεπουν ασχημη αρα εισαι ασχημη.Τι να κανω για να ηρεμησω???Βοηθεια...

----------


## weird

Αφρουλα
με τα 2 αυτα κοριτσια που μιλας, νιωθεις ανετα ή κανεις παλι τετοιες σκεψεις?

----------


## afrula

νιωθω ανετα ναι.

----------


## katarina

Aφρουλα.............

Μηπως πρεπει να αρχισεις να συνδεεις με Καιρο το τι νομιζουν οι άλλοι???? Εμενα μια φορα μια χαρα κοριτσι μου ακουγεσαι !!!!!!!!!!!!!!Στο κατω κατω ποιος μπορει να τα καταφερει να αρεσει σε ολους???? Και αυτοι που σε σχολιάζουν τα μουτρα τους τα εχουν δει στον καθρεφτη???????
Καλέ για ξεκινα να&lt;&lt;γραφεις&gt;&gt; τους αλλους που στο κατω κατω ποιος ξερει τι ζορι τραβανε και προσπαθουν να βρουν ελλατωματα σε σενα για να ξαχαστουν!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## weird

Δεν ειναι αναγκη να πηγαινεις εκει που ειναι ολες μαζεμενες.
μεινε με τα κοριτσια που σε κανουν να νιωθεις ανετα.
Σιγα σιγα, ισως πατε και οι 3 να μιλησετε σε καποιο αλλο κοριτσι.
Σιγα σιγα.
Εξαλλου αυτη η σκεψη δειχνει ποσο πολυ αγωνιας οταν γνωριζεις καποιον. Θελεις να σε συμπαθησει.
Πηγαινετ το σιγα σιγα για να μην αγχωνεσαι!

----------


## afrula

katarina εχεις απολυτο δικιο!!!ΣΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ.Το θεμα ειναι σκεφτομαι παντα τι θα πουν οι αλλοι οσον αφορα μονο την εμφανιση μου γιατι τα αλλα ξερω τι ειμαι.Δε μπορω συνεχεια να σκεφτομαι πως με βλεπουν οι αλλοι και τι κακο θα ακουσω!!!ΠΑΙΔΙΑ χτες επαθα ΚΡΙΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΛΑΙΓΑ 2 ΩΡΕς.Στεναχωρεθηκα πολυ γιατι τι φταινε οι δικοι μου να στεναχωριουνται για μενα.Ειλικρινα δεν αντεχω αλλο!!!Δεν θελω να αρεσω σε ολους και δεν γινεται δε θελω ομως να ακουω δεν ειμαι ωραια ειμαι ασχημη δηλαδη.Χτες ημουν στο μπαλκονι και σκεφτηκα ΠΗΔΑ ΝΑ ΣΩΘΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΩΘΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΔΙΚΟΙ ΣΟυ!!!Το θελα αλλα να αυτοκτονησω για τους αλλους για το κοσμο???Ειναι τρελλο.

----------


## katarina

Αφρούλα ,

Από ότι έχω καταλάβει μια χαρά είσαι και εμφανισιακά.
Τώρα όλοι θέλουμε να είμαστε αρεστοί σε όλους , αλλά είναι αδύνατον αυτό. Αυτό που σου συμβαίνει το παθαίνουν κυρίως δημόσια πρόσωπα διότι εκείνοι περνάνε από πολύ κόσμο. Ο καθένας έχει το &lt;&lt;θέμα&gt;&gt; του να λύσει και εσύ το δικό σου, αλλά δεν σου έρχεται καμιά φορά όταν αναγνωρίζεις ότι κάποιος δυνατά ή από μέσα τους κάτι στραβό λένε για σένα να απαντήσεις &lt;&lt; καλέ από που ψωνίζεις??&gt;&gt; . 
Κοίτα τα καλά σου και καμάρωσε για τον εαυτό σου και είναι σίγουρο ότι και οι άλλοι εκεί θα επικεντρωθούν. Είναι νόμος της φύσης. Και όπως δεν μπορούμε να τα βάλουμε με τον νόμο της βαρύτητας έτσι δεν μπορείς να τα βάλεις με τον νόμο &lt;&lt;ότι εκπέμπω εισπράττω &gt;&gt;. Δοκίμασε το δεν έχει να χάσεις και τίποτα.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Αφρούλα......αν σου πω ότι σε θυμήθηκα σήμερα θα με πιστέψεις?

Η παραλία κοντά στο σπίτι μου, είναι πάντα άδεια εκτός από τα Σάββατα και τις Κυριακές....
Σήμερα λοιπόν λέγαμε να πάμε για μπάνιο με τους φίλους μου.
Λέω, αποκλείεται να πάμε κάτω, γίνεται χαμός, εγώ έχω πάρει τα γ@@@@ οκτώ κιλά μου, δεν βγαίνω σε δημόσια θέα, θα με κοιτούν οι γείτονες που έρχονται το ΣΚ και θα λένε \"κοίτα πως έγινε\" και αλλα τέτοια αισιόδοξα.

Αφού ακούω τη σχετική γκρίνια......μου ήρθες στο μυαλό ...........εσύ. Λέω, κοίτα που κάθομαι και λέω τι \"χαζή\" που είναι η αφρούλα που σκέφτεται ότι όλοι μιλούν γι αυτή ......και γω τώρα κάνω ακριβώς το ίδιο............
Έβαλα που λες το ωραιότατο χαμόγελο μου, κατέβηκα στην παραλία, πέρασα μπροστά απ όλο τον κόσμο χαιρέτησα φίλους και γνωστούς και καθίσαμε μια χαρά στο κέντρο της παραλίας. 
Ξέρεις τι σκεφτόμουν παρακολουθώντας τους άλλους; Κανείς απ όλους αυτούς δεν είναι κατά βάθος ικανοποιημένος από τον εαυτό του. Άλλοι έχουν κιλά, άλλοι έχουν μύτη, άλλοι έχουν κυτταρίτιδα, άλλοι είναι χωρισμένοι, άλλοι περνούν θέματα με την οικογένεια τους, άλλοι άχουν άγχη με τις εξετάσεις, άλλοι σκέφτονται τη Δευτέρα που έρχεται........
Με λίγα λόγια κανείς δεν είναι ικανοποιημένος με τον εαυτό του και όσο σταθεί το βλέμμα τους πάνω σου, πάλι θα γυρίσουν στη δική τους καθημερινότητα και στο δικό τους πρόβλημα......
Ξεκίνα την επόμενη βόλτα σου και κάθε φορά που νομίζεις ότι κάποιος σε κοιτάζει και σε σχολιάζει, δες πόσο \"τέλειος\" είναι αυτός................Να είσαι σίγουρη ότι θα αλλάξεις εντελώς άποψη για το \"πρόβλημα\" σου.................

----------


## katarina

Πραγματικά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις ποιανού του πάτησαν τον σκύλο, ποιος τσακώθηκε με την πεθερά του , ποιανού το παιδί είναι άρρωστο, ποιανού το αφεντικό είναι βλάκας κτλ.!!!!!!!!!!!!Κανείς μας δεν ξέρει ο απέναντι τι κουβαλάει!.

----------


## Nadia_pap

kai gt dld otan se koitane epimona prepei opwsdhpote na pistevoun oti eisai asxhmh opws les kai oxi apla na 8avmazoun auto pou vlepoun?
pi8anotero to vriksw na koitane kai autoi panw sou oti akrivws vlepeis kai esy ston ka8refth. prepei loipon na antistrepseis otidhpote arnhtiko se 8etiko kai 8a deis pou ola 8a alaksoun

----------


## Nadia_pap

προφανώς το βλέπει από την πλευρά της θρήσκειας όπου υποστηρίζει ότι η αυτοκτονία είναι αμάρτημα

----------


## afrula

AYTOKTONIA =KOLASH.Η αυτοχειρεια ειναι η μεγαλυτερη αμαρτια γιατι η ζωη μας ειναι δωρο του θεου και ΜΟΝΟ ΕΚΕΙΝΟΣ την παιρνει .

----------


## zouzounitsaaa

και πού ξέρετε με ποιές πράξεις πάμε στη κόλαση και στον παράδεισο??τί είναι κόλαση και τί παράδεισος??αλλά όσον αφορά την αυτοκτονία είμαι εντελώς αρνητική και κάθε άλλου είδους πράξη που αφαιρεί τη ζωή κάποιου,ενάρετου η\'όχι.γιατί άλλωστε ποιοί είμαστε εμείς να κρίνουμε??ακριβώς γιαυτό που λέει η afrula η ζωή είναι δώρο του Θεού και μόνο Εκείνος την παίρνει.πολύ φιλοσόφησα ε??χαχαχαχα

----------


## katarina

Η ζωή είναι δώρο ζωής και καλά θα κάνουμε να κάνουμε ότι είναι δυνατόν να την ευχαριστηθούμε. 
Προσωπικά κόλαση δεν υπάρχει εκεί πάνω παρά μόνο εδώ κάτω και αυτή είναι και την ζούμε όταν είμαστε χάλια.

----------


## keep_walking

> AYTOKTONIA =KOLASH.Η αυτοχειρεια ειναι η μεγαλυτερη αμαρτια γιατι η ζωη μας ειναι δωρο του θεου και ΜΟΝΟ ΕΚΕΙΝΟΣ την παιρνει


Για να γινω λιγο αιρετικος....
Γιατι αραγε αφου ειναι δωρο το παιρνει πισω?

Εγω νομιζα οτι ειναι τιμωρια...γιατι εκδιωχθηκαμε απο τον παραδεισο που θα παμε οσοι αξιζουμε οταν πεθανουμε και εν πασει περιπτωση μη μου απαντατε γιατι ως γνωστον αγνωσται αι βουλαι και δεν χρηζουν λογικης οπως μας ελεγε ο θρησκευτικος μας μιας και δεν υπαρχουν ουσιαστικα απαντησεις...ή πιστευεις ή δεν...

----------


## anwnimi

Αν δεν το έπαιρνε πίσω δε θα ήταν δώρο. Σκέψου να μπορούσαμε να ζούμε χωρίς τέλος...Θα ήμασταν τελείως άπραγοι, δε θα μας ενδιέφερε καθόλου η εξέλιξή μας, δε θα κινητοποιούμασταν και ίσως να ενδιαφερόμασταν ακόμα πιο λίγο για την ψυχή μας και τη σχέση μας με τους άλλους.
Όλα τα ωραία κάποτε τελειώνουν. Έτσι μπορείς να εκτιμήσεις περισσότερο την αξία τους. Από τη συνειδητοποίηση ότι δε θα υπάρχουν για πάντα... Για να τα κάνεις όσο γίνεται πιο όμορφα και πιο γεμάτα...

Κι εγώ πιστεύω ότι η κόλαση εδώ είναι όταν ζούμε δύσκολες στιγμές, όχι σαν τιμωρία αλλά σαν ένα πέρασμα στην περαιτέρω ωρίμανση της ψυχής μας, της ολοκλήρωσης του εαυτού μας...

----------


## anwnimi

Και μάλλον βγήκαμε λίιιιγο εκτός από το θέμα της κοπέλας. Αφρούλα, κάνε τη ζωή σου όσο πιο όμορφη μπορείς. Είναι δική σου και κανενός άλλου. Είναι το δώρο σου.

----------


## anwnimi

Συγνώμη λάθος:ήθελα να πω \"αν το έπαιρνε πίσω δε θα ήταν δώρο\"

----------


## afrula

εγω παντως τη κολαση τη ζω εδω χρονια τωρα!!!Αλλα τι να κανουμε Θεος ΕΙΝΑΙ και κανει οτι Θελει.Πιστευω ορισμενες φορες οτι το κανει και σκοπιμα γιατι αν ημουν φυσιολογικος ανθρωπος τωρα παρα τις αρχες που εχω μπορει να χα παρει τη κατηφορα.

----------


## maria198

Afrula όλο για κάποιο λόγο γινονται. Για να γίνεις εσύ καλύτερος άνθρωπος και να γίνουν μαζί σου και όλοι όσοι σε στηρίζουν. Σκέψου πόσο πόλύ θα χαίρεσαι τη ζωή όταν ξεπεράσεις το πρόβλημα σου.. Αν δεν το είχες ζήσει δε θα μπορούσες να εκτιμήσεις την ευτυχία.

----------


## afrula

πιστευες αληθινα οτι θα ξεπεραστει?Εγω οχι μπορει να εξαφανιζεται αλλα τσακ παλι θα ρχεται.Οπως και τα 8 στα 10 ψυχολογικα δεν θεραπευονται.Εννοω αγχος,ψυχωση,σχιζοφρενεια, αταθλιψη τα τελευταια σταδια.Δυστυχως ετσι θα ζουμε μια ζωη οποιοι τα χουμε .Ετσι πρεπει να ζησουμε με αυτα και να μαθουμε να ελεγχουμε τη σκεψη μας πραγμα σε μενα πολυ εξωπραγματικο!!

----------


## afrula

Εγω νιωθω να ζω σε 2 κοσμους.Στον δικο μου που ολα ειναι καλα και του κοσμου που με βλεπουν ασχημη,ασπρη ,χοντρη.Σπανια και ο δικος μου κυριαρχειται απο τον 2ο!!!Και ετσι οδηγουμαι εντελως στην ΤΡΕΛΛΑ!!!Α και κατι ευχαριστο εχω να σας πω!ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΑ ΤΗ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΜΟΥ ΤΗ ΠΕΜΠΤΗ!!!

----------


## afrula

παιδια με τα ψυχοφαρμακα τι γινεται???Απο 19 χρονων παιρνω.Εσεις ?Θα τα σταματησετε?Θα τα παιρνουμε μια ζωη?Γιατι ειναι χημικα και καρκινογονα γμτ!!!

----------


## Winston_man

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> παιδια με τα ψυχοφαρμακα τι γινεται???Απο 19 χρονων παιρνω.Εσεις ?Θα τα σταματησετε?Θα τα παιρνουμε μια ζωη?Γιατι ειναι χημικα και καρκινογονα γμτ!!!


Κοιτα εγω εχω ρωτησει το γιατρο μου και μου εχει πει οτι δεν ειναι καρκινογονα. Δεν εχει αποδειχτει κατι τέτοιο.  :Wink:

----------


## afrula

Ναι αλλα ειναι χημικα!Μια ζωη θα βαζουμε χημεια μεσα μας?Σιγα σιγα αυξανονται οι πιθανοτητες για καρκινο.Οι γιατροι μας τι θα πουν?Πως θα τα πουλησουν?Μακαρι να με βοηθησουν οι γονεις μου οικονομικα να παω σε ομοιοπαθητικο να τα ξεφορτωθω.Αλλα θα μπορεσω?Γιατι ειναι και ισχυρα!

----------


## Winston_man

Αλήθεια πηγες στο κεντρο?

----------


## afrula

πηρα τηλ. και ρωτησα για καλοκαιρινη κοινοτητα περιπου 20 ημερων και ειναι 230 ευρω.Δεν εχω δυστυχως φραγκο και οι γονεις μου στο κοσμο τους δε βοηθανε ταχα ειμαι τεμπελα.Τι να πω και γιαυτο?

----------


## afrula

η μερα μου θα ταν δημιουργικη.Θα μουν πιο κοινωνικη θα βγαινα συνεχως θα γινομουν ανεξαρτητη θα επιανα μια καλη δουλειτσα.Για μενα δε σημαινει οποιος πει δεν ειναι ομορφος ειναι ασχημος υπαρχουν και ο μετριος .Για την πλειοψηφια ομως του κοσμου αμεσως δε σκεφτονται αυτο?Κατα φατσα δεν μου εχει πει ποτε κανενας οτι ειμαι ασχημη.Μονο μου χουν πει δεν ειμαι ομορφη.Μπαζο το χω ακουσει απο κατι παιδια ξερεις τωρα στην εφηβεια.

----------


## afrula

Boltseed για να δουμε θα βοηθηθω η να αυτοχαστουκιζουμαι ???Τοσο ξεροκεφαλη ειμαι υποτιθεται ειμαι εξυπνη...

----------


## Boltseed

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> η μερα μου θα ταν δημιουργικη.Θα μουν πιο κοινωνικη θα βγαινα συνεχως θα γινομουν ανεξαρτητη θα επιανα μια καλη δουλειτσα


Oλα αυτα απο την εξωτερικη εμφανιση?
Πιστευεις οτι εξαιτιας μονο αυτου

1)θα ειχες δουλεια(!)
2)θα γινοσουν ανεξαρτητη(!!)


Μηπως Αφρουλα ,ειναι καποιοι αλλοι λογοι και πραγματικα εμποδια που σε κρατανε πισω, αλλα ειναι βαθυα κρυμενα μεσα σου και δεν μπορεις να τα δεις (ακομα..)?

Εμενα προσωπικα τα παραπανω μου φαινονται δικαιολογιες που διημιουργησε ασυναισθητα ο εγγεφαλος σου για να μην βρεις και παραδεχτεις αυτο που συμβαινει στην ουσια.
Τι ειναι αυτο?

---.Ελλειψη Αυτοπεποιθησης.---

Απο εδω και περα εκει θα εστιασουμε λοιπον.







> .Για μενα δε σημαινει οποιος πει δεν ειναι ομορφος ειναι ασχημος υπαρχουν και ο μετριος .Για την πλειοψηφια ομως του κοσμου αμεσως δε σκεφτονται αυτο



Που το ξερεις?
Εγω αυτο σκεφτομαι παντως αμεσως.Και πολυς γνωστος κοσμος γυρω μου επισης.





> Κατα φατσα δεν μου εχει πει ποτε κανενας οτι ειμαι ασχημη.


Oποτε το υπεθεσες μονη σου.Σωστα?





> Μονο μου χουν πει δεν ειμαι ομορφη.


Ποιοι?

Και κατα ποσο η γνωμη τους ειναι που εχει τοσο αξια?Πχ ειναι εμπιστοι καθηγητες σου?Ειναι η καλυτερη παιδικη σου φιλη που τρεχει και θυσιαζεται για εσενα?Ειναι καποιος γονιος σου?

Ποιοι ειναι λοιπον αυτοι που εκριναν την εξωτερικη σου εμφανιση -και με ποιο δικαιωμα επισης-?





> Μπαζο το χω ακουσει απο κατι παιδια ξερεις τωρα στην εφηβεια.


Στο Γυμνασιο εχω ακουσει και εγω οτι δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις για εμενα.Το κακο ειναι οτι τα επαιρνα και στα σοβαρα μαλιστα , μεχρι που μια μερα βαρεθηκα και ειπα να αλλαξω σταση και σε οτι μου λεγανε εγω να τους ελεγα (απο μεσα μου) \"ναι,ναι, εχεις απολυτο δικιο αρχηγε, οτι πεις παντογνωστη που την γνωμη σου την διαβαζω και μελεταω προσεκτικα καθε πρωι πριν ερθω σχολειο ,ετσι για να μου γινει μαθημα ζωης-ω πανμεγιστε-\"

Απο τοτε ειδα μεγαλες αλλαγες στην ζωη μου μιας και αυτο το ισχυρο πλαισιο μου εδωσε αλλον αερα ζωης.Αλλαξε η εικονα που ειχα για τον εαυτο μου.



Τι θα σε εμποδιζε εσενα πιστευεις να κανεις το ιδιο?

----------


## afrula

εχω παρατηρησει οτι νιωθω καλυτερα αν κανω αυτο που ειπες δηλαδη οκ ναι εχεις δικιο ειρωνικα βεβαια παρα να τα σκαλιζω η το αλλο που κανω αρχιζω να ρωτω γιατι ,πως το εξηγεις ?και στη συνεχεια αρχιζω το βρισιμο και ειμαι εκτος ευατου .Για ποιον να γινομαι ετσι για το καθε μλκ ?ΟΧΙ!!!!Αλλα αν εστιασω στον καθρεφτη μου και οι αλλοι εχουν δικιο?Παραλογο ομως γιατι αυτο που βλεπω το ιδιο βλεπουν οι αλλοι απλως τα γουστα ποικιλλουν.Σωστα?Πως να προχωρησω λοιπον?Αν βγω εξω και ακουσω δεν ειναι ομορφη.Ειναι χοντρη.

----------


## Boltseed

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> Για ποιον να γινομαι ετσι για το καθε μλκ ?ΟΧΙ!!!!


Χώσε!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Αν αποθηκευσεις στο μυαλο φρασεις σαν την παραπανω , θα δεις ποσο θα εκτιναχτει στα υψη η αυτοπεοιθηση σου  :Smile: 
Κανε το μηχανικα στην αρχη μεχρι να σου γινει συνηθεια.






> Αλλα αν εστιασω στον καθρεφτη μου και οι αλλοι εχουν δικιο?


Αν πάλι όχι?
 :Smile: 





> Παραλογο ομως γιατι αυτο που βλεπω το ιδιο βλεπουν οι αλλοι απλως τα γουστα ποικιλλουν.Σωστα?


Σωστά.
Ο κάθε ανθρωπος βλέπει και θεωρει ωραιο και ομορφο αυτο που... εχει μαθει σαν ορισμο οτι ειναι ομορφο.Αυτο του λεει ο εγγεφαλος του, και αυτο θα πιστεψει.
Υπαρχει και η περιπτωση να εχουν 2 ατομα τον ιδιο ορισμο.

Οι κοντρες κοκκινομαλες vs ξανθιες απο που πηγαζουν νομιζεις?
Απο διαφορετικα γουστα ασφαλως.Δεν ειμαστε ολοι ιδιοι-ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ- και ετσι υπαρχει ποικιλια αποψεων και διαφορετικοτητα που καποιες φορες ειναι και η λεγομενη μαγεια της ζωης.






> Αν βγω εξω και ακουσω δεν ειναι ομορφη.Ειναι χοντρη.


Αν πάλι βγεις έξω και δεν ακούσεις τίποτα από αυτά που σκέφτεσαι?

----------


## afrula

μαλιστα και αν τα ακουσω πως σκεφτομαι μετα?

----------


## Boltseed

Ποιος ειναι ο λογος που ζεις την ζωη σου με το \"αν\" και τον κοσμο των πιθανοτητων? : )


Στο κατω κατω \"ΑΝ\" (χεχε) θες κατι ισχυρο που θα σε θωρακησει αποτελεσματικα απο τετοιες κακες σκεψεις, ειναι να σκεφτεσαι μαχαιρι για τον αλλο \"δεν κοιτας τα χαλια σου λεω εγω..\".Θα δεις ποσο βοηθαει, αν και ειμαι υπερ της πιο θετικης συμπεριφορας.




Εξακολουθει παντως να μου κανε εντυπωση που μιλανε δυνατα για την κακη και πικροχολη γνωμη τους για καποιον χ, σε βαθμο που ο χ να το ακουει..
Μηπως αυτους δεν πρεπει να λυπομαστε που πιθανον ειναι τελειοι στην ζωη τους,εκτυφλωτικα ομορφοι και γενικα καποιοι που αριστευσαν 101% ΠΑΝΤΟΥ (παντου ομως!!), οποτε τωρα ασχολουνται και κρινουν αλλως σαν δικαστες που ειναι..
^^

----------


## afrula

Μanthes αρρωστια ειναι καποιες μερες ειμαι καλα αλλες παλι τα ιδια.Προσωπικα λιγα κιλα απο τα κ....φαρμακα εχω ειμαι 75 κιλα ευτυχως με 1.76 και μια χαρουλα προσωπο.Ομορφη με βλεπω και μου το λενε οι δικοι μου.Αλλα υπαρχει το γ.....ο αλλα!!!!

----------


## Boltseed

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> Ομορφη με βλεπω και μου το λενε οι δικοι μου.Αλλα υπαρχει το γ.....ο αλλα!!!!


Το αλλα οπως ειδες και εσυ, υπαρχει μονο στο μυαλο σου και ηδη κοντευεις να το διαγραψεις λιγο λιγο.Κοιτα τον τονο γραφης σου στην αρχη αρχη και κοιτα τωρα , και θα καταλαβεις τι εννοω.

: )

----------


## afrula

δε ξερω και εμενα μου κανει εντυπωση.Λες και τους βαζει ο διαολος.Απο την αλλη επειδη ειναι αντρες κρινουν τις γυναικες ?Και αυτοι που μου χουν πει διαφορα μιλαμε ειναι τα μπαζα!!

----------


## Boltseed

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> Και αυτοι που μου χουν πει διαφορα μιλαμε ειναι τα μπαζα!!



..οπότε?  :Stick Out Tongue: 



Mηπως ηρθε η ωρα να αλλαξεις παρεες και να αφησεις τα μπαζα και τα μπαζουκας? ^^

----------


## afrula

BOLTSEED γιατι οταν με κοιτανε επιμονα οπως πριν που βγηκα για ψωνια με τη μητερα μου ενιωθα ολα τα βλεμματα πανω μου και αμεσως σκεφτηκα με κοιτανε επειδη ειμαι ασχημη .Γιατι το κανω αυτο στον ευατο μου?

----------


## keep_walking

Τι να οσυ πω Afrula...μην περιμενεις απαντησεις...και αν δωσει καποιος απαντηση...νομιζω ξεγελαει τον εαυτο του...ακομα και αν σε ηξερε καποιος προσωπικα δυσκολο να δωσει απαντηση σε κατι τετοιο.
Τηρεις πιστα τις οδηγιες των γιατρων?

----------


## afrula

Ναι

----------


## Boltseed

Αυτο δεν θα στο απαντησω εγω.


Δεν σε κοιταει κανενας επιμονα--και το ξερεις κιολας--, απλα εχεις στο μυαλο σου οτι οταν βγεις θα συμβει αυτο, ε και ο κοσμος να χαλασει, αφου αυτη την πεποιθηση εχεις η ιδια χτισει, τοτε ... θα το βλεπεις να συμβαινει ακομα και... να ... μην συμβαινει.
Ανατριχιαστικο ετσι?
Κατι πρεπει να κανουμε ομως για αυτο σωστα?
.
Nα ξερεις ομως, αν θες ενα χερι βοηθειας, θα πρεπει να κουνηθεις και εσυ λιγακι πρωτα...

Πχ , αν σου πω την επομενη φορα που θα βγεις εξω να σκεφτεις οτι εισαι μια κουκλαρα (ακομα και να μην εισαι) και οτι σε κοιτανε επειδη θελουν να μαθουν το νουμερο σου -ακομα και οι γυναικες- , θα το κανεις αυτο?
Ή μαλλον πιο σωστα, 

_περιεγραψε μου_ πως θα ηταν να βγεις εξω σημερα-αυριο και να εισαι μια πανεμορφη κουκλαρα σαν αυτα τα μοντελα ή οι πιτσιρικες που εχουν καποιοι εφοπλιστες.
Τι βλεπεις στον δρομο,τι ήχους ακους,τι νοιωθεις?Πες μου καθε μα καθε λεπτομερεια.

Αυτο μπορεις να το κανεις?

----------


## keep_walking

Γιατι βλεπω οτι εχεις κατι εναντιον των φαρμακων και αναρωτιεμαι μηπως κανεις καποιου ειδους \"εκπτωση\" σε αυτα.
Αν βλεπεις οτι δεν μπορεις να αντεπεξελθεις συζητα το με τους γιατρους...μην σκεφτεσαι ωχ θα με γεμισουν με φαρμακα ή κατι τετοιο...να εισαι οσο το δυνατον πιο ειλικρινης.
Ειμαι εδω και μια δεκαετια κατω απο φαρμακευτικη αγωγη και δεν νομιζω ποτε να ξεκοψω πληρως...αλλα εχω βρει ισορροπιες.
Δεν μπορω να προτεινω κατι αλλο απλως ειλικρινια στην σχεση σου με τον γιατρο...μην φοβασαι τις λυσεις και δωσε χρονο στον εαυτο σου...μπορει ολα να φτιαξουν και να μη το παρεις καν χαμπαρι πως εγινε αυτο.

----------


## afrula

δε θελω να βγω ετσι γιατι δεν αντεχω τα βλεμματα!!!μηπως φταιει και ο μαγνητισμος μου μου χουν πει ολοι οι δικοι μου αλλα το νιωθω κι εγω οτι εχω μαγνητισμο.Μπορει να με κοιταζαν γιατι τους αρεσα γιατι κυριως με κοιταγαν ανδρες.Δε θελω να με κοιταζουν θελω να περνω απαρατηρητη αλλα δε γινεται απο τι βλεπω ειτε ειμαι ομορφη ειτε με βλεπουν χοντρη ειμαι και ψηλη και ξεχωριζω αλλα φυσιολογικα 1.76.ΒOLTSEED σευχαριστω μεσα απο τη καρδια μου ειλικρινα για τη βοηθεια σου τετοια αναλυση ουτε η ψυχολογος δεν εχει κανει που επρεπε!!!!

----------


## keep_walking

Και εγω afrula...την τελευταια φορα που δεν ημουν καλα (προσπαθεια να κοψω την φαρμακευτικη αγωγη κλπ)...ηθελα να ειμαι σκια...να μην ριχνω καν την σκια μου...αλλα αυτο δεν γινεται...ακομα και αν δεν ημουν ιδιαιτερα σημαντικος...εδινα ιδιαιτερη βαρυτητα μες το μυαλο μου στον εαυτο μου...και κατα καποιον τροπο αυτο με εφερνε παλι στο επικεντρο.
Τρελλο ε?
Ενπασει περιπτωση τιποτα δεν ειναι λογικο σε αυτη τη ζωη.

----------


## afrula

το αντιθετο keepwalking .An δεν ειχα παρει φαρμακα ακομα σπιτι μου θα μουν και δε θα ξερα τι ειναι τα goodys ta hondos kai που ειναι η Ομονοια.Εξακολουθω και παιρνω και με εχουν βοηθησει.Αλλα πρεπει να τελειωνει καποτε η φαρμακευτικη αγωγη ετσι δεν ειναι?Γιαυτο μιλησα για το tavor γιατι θελω να κοψω το μισο του μισου!!!!και δε μπορω!!!Μιλαμε για σωματικη εξαρτηση .Ετσι κι αλλιως ναρκωτικο δεν ειναι?Παθαινω μονιμη ταχυκαρδια και δεν το αντεχω.Θα προσπαθησω με ομοιοπαθητικη.

----------


## keep_walking

Εχεις δεχτει ενημερωση απο τον γιατρο σου για αυτο που αντιμετωπιζεις?
Δεν θα με εξεπλητε αν οχι...ουτε εγω δεχτηκα.
Sorry δεν εχω αλλες απαντησεις να δωσω...μερικες προτασεις δεν ειναι αρκετες...εδω βγαζουμε τους γιατρους αχρηστους που μας εχουν απεναντι τους και εχουν σπουδασει το αντικειμενο...εχουν εμπειρια κλπ κλπ.
Αλλα μπορει να δωσουμε περισσοτερη βαρυτητα στα γραφομενα καποιου τυχαιου σε ενα φορουμ...και ας μην μας εχει δει ποτε...συμπεριλαμβανομενου και εμενα...αυτο και αν ειναι τρελλο!!!!

----------


## afrula

ο γιατρος με βλεπει 10 λεπτα και δεν μακουει αλλωστε τα ιδια θα του πω.Λετε να αλλαξω γιατρο?Εγω λεω ναι . :Frown:

----------


## keep_walking

Αν δεν σε λογαριαζει αλλαξε!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Boltseed

afrula ,

κατ\'αρχας να σαι καλα για τα καλα σου λογια.


.

Στο θεμα τωρα, 

ελπιζω να γνωριζεις και εσυ η ιδια μεσα σου ,οτι αν αλλαξεις γιατρο, παλι στον καινουριο θα του λες τα ιδια και τα ιδια.
Μεθοδο πρεπει να αλλαξεις.
Τα φαρμακα οπως βλεπεις ισως και να μην σε βοηθανε, οποτε μαλλον θα πρεπει να το καταπολεμησεις αλλιως.

Πριν απο καποιο διαστημα μου ειχαν συμβει πολλα μαζεμενα στην ζωη μου που απαιτουσαν πολυ (ΜΑ ΠΟΛΥ) τρεξιμο αλλα και επισης και ΚΑΘΑΡΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ,κατι που μου εφερε μεγαλο αγχος στην προσπαθεια μου να ανταπεξελθω σε ολες μου τις υποχρεωσεις(συν οτι επρεπε να το πολεμησω ΜΟΝΟΣ).Δεν κοιμομουν, δεν ετρωγα για μερες ολοκληρες ουτε ψιχουλο,οι σκεψεις μου ηταν ολες στα ταδε προβληματα και το τι θα γινει αν γινει αυτο, αν γινει το αλλο, αν γινει το παραλλο.Επισης ειχα μια απιστευτη ταχυκαρδια σχεδον ολη την μερα κατι που με αγχωνε ακομα παραπανω μιας και φοβομουν μην παθω και τιποτα.

Ξερεις τι, πηγα σε εναν παθολογο να δω τι εχω -για την ανορεξια κυριως μην παθω τιποτα απο ελειψη βιταμινων- και μου ειπε οτι δεν εχω τιποτα περα απο ΑΓΧΟΣ για τα χ θεματα που με απασχολουσαν.
Μου ειπε αν θελω να μου δωσει κατι σαν αγχολυτικα να σταματησουν οι ταχυκαρδιες, αλλα σαν πεισματαρης που ημουν αποφασισα να το καταπολεμησω μονος μου.



και το νικησα τελικα  :Smile: 


συν οτι ελυσα με επιτυχια ολα τα θεματα που με απασχολουσαν που σε οσους το εχω πει απλα θα ειχαν σηκωσει τα χερια ψηλα απο την αρχη.


.
Τα φαρμακα καλα ειναι, ομως αν δεν προκειται για καμια ασθενεια στυλ βαριας καταθλιψης ή δεν μας δινει αυστηρες εντολες να τα παρουμε ο γιατρος,τοτε καλο ειναι να τα αποφευγουμε και να δοκιμαζουμε αλλους τροπους.


.




Τωρα εγω θα ηθελα Αφρουλα να δοκιμασουμε αυτον τον αλλο εναλακτικο τροπο λοιπον.

Για αρχη θα ηθελα να μου πεις αυτο που σε ρωτησα να κανεις πιο πανω, το οποιο ΑΠΛΑ απαιτει να φανταστεις και τιποτα αλλο.Μην βγεις εξω, απλα καθισε, χαλαρωσε και φαντασου με καθε λεπτομερεια αυτο το μικρο request που σου ζητησα πιο πανω.


Οπως σου ξαναειπα, εγω με χαρα θα προσπαθησω οσο μπορω να σε βοηθησω -αν και βλεπω ηδη εισαι σε καλυτερο δρομο- ομως και εσυ πρεπει να συμβαλεις σε αυτο.




.

Λοιπον/?

 :Big Grin:

----------


## afrula

Nιωθω ωραια αλλα περιμενω να ακουσω ΣΙΓΑ ΤΗΝ ΟΜΟΡΦΗ.Boltssed επειδη βρισκομαι σε ενταση μεγαλη και απιστευτη ταχυκαρδια τι να σκεφτω να μου περασει η ιδεα τωρα?Να εστιασω σε μενα και τον καθρεφτη μου?Ξερεις τι?Μπορει να ειναι κιολας που δεν ειμαι σε δραση ξερω γω.Τελειωσα τη σχολη πηγα σημερα πηρα τη βεβαιωση κατα ταλλα ομως δεν εβγαινα εξω.Εδω και 15 μερες εβγαινα γυρω απο το σπιτι μου ξερεις πλατεια κανα περιπτερο και σπιτι .Καταλαβες τι θελω να πω..

----------


## keep_walking

Γεια απο μενα ελπιζω να σου πανε ολα καλα afrula.

----------


## afrula

σε ευχαριστω keepwalking επισης.

----------


## Boltseed

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> Nιωθω ωραια αλλα περιμενω να ακουσω ΣΙΓΑ ΤΗΝ ΟΜΟΡΦΗ.


Αυτο πως θα το ακουσεις?Με ποιον τροπο και απο ποιον?Θα σου το πει μια ψηλη ξανθια γκομενα?Tι θα φοράει και με ποιον τροπο θα στο πει?Μηπως ψυθιριστα στην φιλη της?Μηπως δυνατα με τσαμπουκα μπροστα σου? Μηπως επισης αυτος που θα στο πει ειναι ο ηλικιωμενος περιπτερας στην γωνια?

_Ειπαμε να βαλεις λεπτομερεια -ειναι σημαντικο και για αυτο σου ζηταω να συνεργαστεις..- και εσυ μου απαντας με ..9 λέξεις ολες και ολες...._ που ουτε καν προσεγγιζουν το οπτικοακουστικο σου ερεθισμα.

Εξαλου σου ειπα να θεωρησεις οτι εισαι ενα μοντελο με μεγαλες καμπυλες και βλεμα που σκοτωνει , οποτε το να ακουσεις οτι ειναι ασχημη , ειναι οχι παραλογο αλλα ακυρο εντελως.






> Να εστιασω σε μενα και τον καθρεφτη μου?


Σε εχει βοηθησει αυτο ποτε?Οταν το εκανες αυτο στο παρελθον ειχες επιθυμητα αποτελεσματα?Αν οχι, τοτε γιατι το ρωτας τωρα?

Μην γυρναμε παλι στο σημειο μηδεν..

----------


## afrula

ναι με εχει βοηθησει γιατι αυτο δε στο χω πει οταν τα σκεφτομαι ολα αυτα χανω τη μορφη μου δηλαδη το προσωπο μου.Το θεμα ειναι μαλλον να τα βρω με το προσωπο μου και να το αγαπησω και να μαρεσει.Οσο για το παραδειγμα θα το λεγε καποια γυναικα στην αλλη χαμηλοφωνα αλλα εγω θα το ακουγα η αντρες ο ενας στον αλλο παλι χαμηλοφωνα αλλα θα το ακουγα.

----------


## afrula

Boltseed αν μπορεις θα μου απαντησεις?Ειμαι σε ενταση απο χθες.Περιμενα να μου απαντησεις χθες αλλα με ξεχασες...Λοιπον να εστιασω σε μενα?Αποκλειεται να με κοιταζαν ολοι επειδη ειμαι ασχημη αλλωστε τους ασχημους δε τους κοιταμε επιμινα.Σωστα?Πιθανον ειναι επειδη ειμαι σε ενταση και αγχος απο το tavor που το μισο το κανα προχθες μισο του μισου να μεγαλοποιησα τη κατασταση.Τι να κανω?Σευχαριστω εκ των προτερων...

----------


## afrula

παιδια γιατι νομιζω δε θα γιατρευτουμε ποτε?Μπορει να σκεφτομαι απαισιοδοξα αλλα αυτη ειναι η πικρη αληθεια...Μακαρι να μεπαινε ο Θεος μακαρι δεν αντεχω αλλο ειλικρινα...Θελω να φυγω

----------


## Boltseed

Παντως οταν ημουν σε μια ασχημη κατασταση και παρακαλουσα τον Θεο να δωσει κανα χερακι, αυτος δεν εκανε τιποτα.
Μονος μου μου αρεσει να πολεμαω εκ τοτε..

Ασε που δεν πιστευω στην αποτυχια, αλλα μονο στα αποτελεσματα και στην νεα εμπειρια.


Εσενα λοιπον Αφρουλα τι σε εχει διδαξει ολο αυτο που ζεις?

----------


## afrula

Να πολεμω να πολεμω να πολεμω.Δηλαδη ετσι θα ειναι η ζωη μου μαλλον.Ποτε δε θα υπαρξει νικη μονο αγωνας αλλοτε χαλαρος και αλλοτε επιμονος.Ναι αλλα ειμαι ανθρωπος και ερχομαι στο αμην οπως τωρα Boltseed...

----------


## afrula

τι να κανω για να ηρεμησω?Νιωθω ολα τα βλεμματα πανω μου και μετα για να τεσταρω κοιταζω και βλεπω οτι κοιτανε κανονικα η δε με κοιτανε.Νιωθω χαλια...Να συνεχισω να τεσταρω η να τους γραψω ολους ?

----------


## Boltseed

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> Να συνεχισω να τεσταρω η να τους γραψω ολους ?



Ποιο απο τα δυο επιλεγεις?

----------


## afrula

καλυτερα να τεσταρω γιατι αν τους γραψω νομιζω θα παω παλι στην αρχη...

----------


## Boltseed

Αν τεσταρεις , τι πιστευεις οτι θα γινει?

----------


## afrula

θα κοιτανε φυσιολογικα και λιγο επιμονα σε οσους αρεσω.Αρα να τους γραψω ολους Boltssed?

----------


## Boltseed

Με ρωτάς?

 :Smile:

----------


## afrula

ναι.

----------


## Boltseed

Εσυ να επιλεξεις μια λυση ωστε οχι να σε αγνοουν, αλλα να σε κοιτανε και να σκεφτονται \"τι κουκλαρα ειναι αυτη\".
Δεν θες να εισαι ουδετερη και απαρατηρητη, γιατι να μην εισαι κατι το ανωτερο?Εξυπνο κοριτσι εισαι σιγουρα, μπορεις να το κανεις αυτο ευκολα αν το θελησεις.

Και μια τετοια λυση ειναι να χτισεις ενα τετοιο πιστευω.


Πριν πολλα χρονια ειχα ακουσει για καποιον που πιστευε οτι αν πηγαινε στο γυμναστηριο, τοτε εβλεπε τον εαυτο του να τρεχει στο διαδρομο και στα βαρη σαν καρτουν,να λαχανιαζει,να κουραζεται ευκολα και οι αλλοι γυρω να τον κοροιδευουν και να γελανε.
Αυτος πιστευεις μπορουσε να κατσει στο γυμναστηριο για πανω απο 10 λεπτα με τετοια εικονα που ειχε στο μυαλο του?Αμφιβαλω για αυτο..


Παρολα αυτα εστω και για χαρη πειραματος και για πλακα, αλλαξε το πιστευω και την εικονα που ειχε για τον εαυτο του, και εγινε καπως σαν ψωναρα  :Stick Out Tongue:  . Φανταζοταν οτι οταν πηγαινε στο γυμναστηριο ολοι θα τον κοιτανε με δεος , θα κοιτανε τους κοιλιακους σκακιερα που ειχε, τους δικεφαλους,τρικεφαλους και εφτακεφαλους που θα ειχε και πως θα ηταν ο μονος που θα σηκωνε τα περισσοτερα βαρη εκει μεσα , ενω οι αλλοι Losers σαν κατωτεροι που ειναι θα σηκωναν βαρη για παιδακια.

Μαντεψε,

οσο παιδικο και ακυρο ειναι αυτο το πιστευο , τον εκανε να πηγαινει στο γυμναστηριο πιο συχνα χωρις φοβιες και αγχος.

Ασε που εξεπεμπε ατομο με ΜΕΓΑΛΗ αυτοπεποιθηση και αυτη η χαλαρωτητα την νοιωθεις σαν να σε διαπερναει σε ολο σου το σωμα επηρεαζοντας τις κινησεις σου.Μια ζωη χωρις νευρικοτητα,χωρις υποψιες..

Ειναι ενας ο κοσμος σου, και εχεις την ικανοτητα να τον αλλαξεις οπως γουσταρεις.Αλαξε τον σε κατι καλο.

----------


## Thessalo

Παιδιά οφείλω να σας εκφράσω το θαυμασμό μου, *Afrula* με έχεις εντυπωσιάσει με την δύναμη σου και τον αγώνα σου, σε θαυμάζω απεριόριστα, και παρόλο που δεν σε βλέπω εκπέμπεις τόση ομορφιά. Και είμαι σίγουρος ότι είσαι ένας ομορφότατος άνθρωπος κακώς έχεις μια τόσο τρυφερή και όμορφη ψυχούλα που καθρεφτίζει την ομορφιά της στο προσωπάκι σου. 
*Βoltseed* και σένα συγχαρητήρια , έχω μάθει πολλά από σένα και για όλα αυτά η αίτια είναι η Αφρούλα . 

Εάν μου επιτρέπεται θέλω να κάνω τρεις ερωτήσεις ,( εάν όχι πάλι θα τα σβήσω αμέσως )
1)	Πως χτίζεται ένα πιστέψω ; 
2)	Πως γκρεμίζεται ένα πιστέψω ;
3) Και ποια είναι τα εργαλεία που χρειάζεται να έχουμε ώστε να βοηθήσουμε την σκέψη μας να διακρίνει και να σταματήσει ένα λάθος πιστέψω .

*Ευχαριστώ που υπάρχετε ¨*

----------


## afrula

thesalo σευχαριστω πολυ .Καλα ο boltseed εχει ξεπερασει και τη ψυχολογο μου μη πω και ολους τους γιατρους που εχω επισκευτει χωρις καμια υπερβολη!!!σευχαριστω boltssed μεσα απο τη καρδια μου που ασχολεισαι μαζι μου .

----------


## afrula

thesalo πιστευω σιγουρα ο boltssed σε επιασε εγω αν και εξυπνη :P δεν καταλαβα γρι...Boltssed βρηκα μια μεση λυση και νιωθω καλα με αυτη δε δινω σημασια σε κανενα βλεμμα μονο οταν θελω εγω!!!Παλια πιστευα οτι ηταν αμαρτια μεγαλος εγωισμος αν σκεφτομουνα οπως μου λες εσυ και εχω σκεφτει κι εγω αλλα τι να κανω??? :Wink: Πιστευω με συγχωρει ο Θεος αφου αυτη ειναι η αρρωστια μου.Σωστα?

----------


## Boltseed

Να στε καλα και οι 2  :Smile: 

Αφρουλα, αν πραγματικα με εμπιστευεσαι και ακους την γνωμη μου, ακου και αυτο λοιπον:
δεν εχεις απολυτως καμια αρρωστια.Αντιθετα εισαι πιο υγιης απο ποτε με ισως καποιους παραπανω μικρους προβληματισμους , κατι που αν το δεις και απο αλλη οπτικη γωνια ειναι καλο, μιας και τα διληματα και οι ερωτησεις μας κανουν πιο ανοιχτομυαλους και εμπειρους.
Αληθεια, τα παιδακια νομιζεις οτι ειναι χαζα που ρωτανε συνεχεια \"μαμα, γιατι αυτο, γιατι εκεινο,γιατι το αλλο?\"


Χαιρομαι παντως που εχεις βελτιωθει αρκετα : )



.

Θεσσαλω,θα σου απαντησω καποια αλλη στιγμη , ισως και να ανοιξω καινουριο θεμα κιολας, επειδη τωρα δεν εχω χρονο.
 :Wink:

----------


## afrula

το ξερω οτι εχω παιδικη ψυχη μου το λενε και οι δικοι μου...boltseed με λες κι εσυ μωρο ε?:P

----------


## Boltseed

Μωρο μουυυυυυυυ :P




Aυτο που λεω παντως ειναι οτι γενικα ειναι καλο να εχουμε αποριες.

 :Smile:

----------


## Thessalo

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> το ξερω οτι εχω παιδικη ψυχη


Παιδική ψύχη = αγνή + ευαίσθητη +τρυφερή +άφθαρτη + καθαρή +μελένια …. πως τολμάς και αμφιβάλεις τότε ότι μπορεί να μην είναι όμορφη ;
Οκ boltseed  :Smile:  θα περιμένω

----------


## afrula

τα αλλα ναι αλλα thessalo αφθαρτη και αμολυντη ουπς!!η πιο χαλια η δικη μου ειναι.ομορφη ψυχη ναι, εμφανιση ιδου το ερωτημα..

----------


## afrula

Boltssed αν ηταν μονο αποριες 6 χρονια δε θα τρωγα καθε χαπι που υπαρχει μονο risperdal δε δοκιμασα γιατι φοβομουν το χει παρει ο αδερφος μου και ηταν φυτο!!

----------


## afrula

ο αδερφος μου πασχει απο ψυχωσικη συνδρομη .Ειναι παλικαρι 1.90 ομορφος και νοσηλευτηκε στο Αιγηνητειο.Τι να πω?Στα 18 ειχε νευρα και η μαμα μου τον εκλεισε μεσα.Μεγαλο μεριδιο εχει και σε μενα οσον αφορα ευθυνες για την αρρωστια μου.Ποτε δεν εχω ακουσει κατι καλο για μενα μονο χοντρη,παρτσακλο,αχρηστη ,τεμπελα,τρελλη.Τα 2 τρελλα μας λεει αλλα δεν της κρατω κακια ειναι Ηπειρωτισσα παλαιων αρχων και εζησε στο βουνα και στα λαγκαδια εχει περασει πραγματα που εγω δε μπορω να φανταστω ξυπολητη,φτωχεια κλπ.Ειναι 68 και ο μπαμπας μου ειναι 70.Εγω ναι ειμαι μικρη στα 25 και ο αδερφος μου στα 28. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Thessalo

Μα το προσωπάκι μας καθρεφτίζει την ψυχούλα μας αφρουλα . Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είσαι όμορφη ψύχη και να μην αποτυπώνετε στο χαμόγελο, στο βλέμμα στα χειλάκια ,στο πως μιλάς στις γκριμάτσες του προσωπάκι σου αφρουλα ; Όμορφη ψύχη = όμορφο προσωπάκι . 

Όταν κάνεις μια όμορφη σκέψη ανθίζει το προσωπάκι μας, όταν στο σύνολο η ψυχούλα μας είναι γεμάτη από καλοσύνη, ευγένιε, ανθρωπιά , σαν μια ανθοδέσμη με υπέροχα άνθη τι πιστεύεις ότι θα φάνει στο προσωπάκι σου ; 

Και όταν έχεις αυτό στο μυαλό δεν χρειάζεται να ρωτάς κανένα περαστικό με τα ματιά για να μάθεις εάν είσαι όμορφη, μπορείς απλά να ρίξεις μια ματιά στην ψυχούλα σου και να ανακαλύψεις ότι εξακολουθείς να είσαι μια πανέμορφη κουκλίτσα , ακόμα και όταν είσαι στενοχωρημένη και όταν είσαι κουρασμένη και αγχωμένη. Και όσο θα καλλιεργείς την ψυχούλα σου, όσο θα την κρατάς καθαρή και αγνή, όσο θα την φροντίζεις και δεν θα την ταλαιπωρείς με αμφιβολίες , μα θα είσαι ευγνώμον για ότι έχεις καταφέρει τόσο πιο λαμπερή ύπαρξη θα γίνεσαι .

----------


## afrula

ax thessalo τα λες υπεροχα και εχεις δικιο  :Smile:

----------


## Boltseed

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> Boltssed αν ηταν μονο αποριες 6 χρονια δε θα τρωγα καθε χαπι που υπαρχει μονο risperdal δε δοκιμασα γιατι φοβομουν το χει παρει ο αδερφος μου και ηταν φυτο!!



Μου πηρε πανω απο 6-7 χρονια να βρω τροπο να χτισω την αυτοπεποιθηση μου και αυτο που ειμαι σημερα ,

και αυτο τελικα εγινε με καποιες λιγες ερωτησεις-απαντησεις.. ειδικες.. που σε κανουν να σκεφτεις βαθια μεσα σου και να ενεργοποιησουν το λιγο ξεχασμενο κομματι λογικης μας.
Αυτο ναι, ειναι κατι που σε κανει πολυ δυνατο.


Απλα μερικες φορες κατι που δοκιμαζουμε και δεν δουλευει, καλο ειναι να το αλλαζουμε , οσο δυσκολο και να ειναι, ακομα και αν ειναι οι πεποιθησεις μια ολοκληρης ζωης.


Θεσσαλω πολυ ομορφα γραφεις.Ευγε  :Smile:

----------


## muriam

ολα ειναι στο μυαλο σου.κανενας δε σε λεει ασχημη.αλλα ενταξει δε μπορουμε να αρεσουμε και σε ολους....ειμαι σιγουρη οτι εισαι μια πολυ ομορφη και γλυκια κοπελα με χαμηλη αυτοεκτιμηση.

----------


## nature

Αfrula, απ’ό,τι έχω καταλάβει είσαι ένα πολύ όμορφο και γλυκό κορίτσι.
Ας αντιστρέψουμε λίγο το θέμα σου. Ας υποθέσουμε ότι εγώ είμαι …κάπως ασχημούλα και με συναντάς στο δρόμο παρέα με άλλες 2-3 φίλες μου. Στη παρέα η μία είναι όμορφη σαν εσένα, η άλλη μέτρια και εγώ η …ασχημούλα.
Τι θα σκεφτείς για μένα? Ότι συνάντησα και αυτήν που πρέπει να πάει στην κόλαση γιατί δεν είναι όμορφη? Ότι αυτή επειδή δεν είναι όμορφη, ….βρωμάει? Ότι αυτή που είναι ασχημούλα, δεν θέλω να την ξαναδώ? Ότι αυτή που είναι ασχημούλα, θα είναι και κλέφτρα? Θα με απορρίψεις έτσι με μια ματιά? Μπορεί να έχω τόσα να σου προσφέρω. Κοίτα τώρα, δεν σε ξέρω και όμως ασχολούμαι με σένα και θέλω να σε βοηθήσω. Δεν θα ήσουν μονόπλευρη αν με απέρριπτες γιατί είμαι ασχημούλα?

----------


## afrula

μα δε θα σε απερριπτα λογω εμφανισης!!!

----------


## nature

Ακριβώς! Το ξέρω καλή μου. Αυτό είναι άλλωστε και το φυσιολογικό. 
Πιστεύεις λοιπόν ότι όλοι οι άλλοι κάτοικοι της πόλης σου δεν έχουν αυτό το απλό και φυσιολογικό χαρακτηριστικό? Μόνον εσύ είσαι που συγχωρείς ή που δεν δίνεις σημασία στην όχι και τόσο όμορφη εμφάνισή μου? όλοι οι άλλοι θα με τιμωρούσαν?

----------


## Thessalo

Afrulα ti kaneis kai pws eisai ? Prin ligo kairo diabasa kati kai skeftika na su to protinw...einai ena biblio pou legete \'\'Eftyxos pou den gennithika omorfi\'\' einai mia istoria yperoxi. Tha matheis polla kai ta katalabeis oti i omorfia briskete bathia stin karidia kai stis psyxes mas...
A min mperdefteis esena se thewrw kuklitsa , alla epeidi blepw oti dyskolebese ligo me tis enies omorfi kai mi omorfi tha su protina na to diabaseis . Otan to teleiwseis perimenw na to syzitisume . Ok ;  :Smile:

----------


## Boltseed

Να μαι και εγώ...

Πως πάει?

----------


## afrula

THESSALO τι εκδοσεις ειναι το βιβλιο?

----------


## Thessalo

afrulitsa oriste :

Αθηνά Ευτυχώς που δεν γεννήθηκα όμορφη
Συγγραφείς: Κώστας Καρακάσης
Εκδότης: Ψυχογιός

Kalo diabasma glykia mu  :Smile:

----------


## Thessalo

Na kai to filaraki mas to Boltseed  :Smile:  kalos ton kai as argise  :Smile:  Pou xathikes toso kairo  :Smile:  Afto pou grafeis einai fantastiko efxwmai na symbei se olous mas  :Smile:

----------


## CeliaM

_Υπενθυμίζω ότι αποφεύγουμε τα greeklish σε αυτό το φόρουμ.
Γράφετε με Ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες παρακαλώ._

----------


## afrula

παιδια ειμαι μπερδεμενη παρα πολυ...εκει που ενιωσα λιγο καλυτερα συζητησα με ενα φιλο μου προχθες και μου ειπε οτι οι φιλοι του του ειπαν οτι δεν ειμαι ωραια δε του παν βεβαια οτι ειμαι ασχημη αλλα εγω αυτο ενιωσα .Αφου εγω βλεπω στο καθρεφτη οτι εχω ομορφο προσωπο μια χαρα πως γινεται αλλοι να με λενε ομορφη και αλλοι οχι?Και γιατι πιστευω οταν λεμε δεν ειναι ωραια σημαινει οτι ειναι ασχημη?Και τι ειναι ομορφια για τον καθενα σας?Υποκειμενικο ειναι το λογικο ειναι αλλα το ομορφο δε φαινεται δεν ειναι αντικειμενικο?Ξεμπερδεψτε με σας παρακαλω γιατι εκει που ημουν δραστηρια αν και αρρωστη και με ιδεες παραιτηθηκα και σκεφτομαι οποιον βλεπω η οποιον γνωριζω οτι θα λεει στον αλλον δεν ειναι ωραια!!!και πως θα ντυθω πως θα βαφτω ρε παιδια?Γιατι οταν το ακουω αυτο κοκκινιζω κιολας και αγχωνομαι και ολα χαλια παλι................

----------


## afrula

και τελικα τι ειναι ομορφια για τον καθενα σας?Τι σημαινει ειμαι ομορφη η δεν ειμαι?Και γιατι καποιος με λεει ωραια και αλλος οχι?θελω να ηρεμησω αλλα δε μπορω βοηθεια.

----------


## Marley

Τιποτα δεν σημαινει οποιος αισθανεται ομορφα βλεπει τους αλλους ομορφους οποιος ειναι μιζερος βλεπει τους αλλους ασχημους και ολα πανω τους αρνητικα.

----------


## afrula

Boltseed χαιρομαι που σε ακουω συγγνωμη που δε σε χαιρετησα τις προαλλες.Τα πραγματα δε πανε καλα.Εκανα αποπειρα πριν ενα μηνα νοσηλευτηκα στη ψυχιατρικη κλινικη για μια εβδομαδα του Ευαγγελισμου αλλαξα γιατρο και ολα τα πραγματα εφτασαν στο τελος.Συγγνωμη που το λεω αλλα δε θελω να ζω αλλο.Βαρεθηκα και στεναχωριεμαι που στεναχωρω και το Θεο τωρα...

----------


## ΒΑΝΑ

Είναι κρίμα να είσαι τόσο ευαίσθητη σε ένα τόσο κακό κόσμο.! Ο καθένας μπορεί να σε μειώσει απλά για να γελάσει και εσύ αντί να του ανταποδώσεις στα ίσα, βρίζοντάς του, γίνεσαι τόσο χάλια! Ξύπνα από αυτό τον εφιάλτη και δες ποιοι πραγματικά είναι οι άλλοι... και γιατί να σε νοιάζει τόσο η γνώμη τους. Αποφάσισε ότι ακόμη και να πιστεύουν κάτι τέτοιο εσένα δεν σε νοιάζει, γιατί αυτοί είναι χειρότεροι. Ας το πιστεύουν αυτό ή κάτι χειρότερο. Ο καθένας έχει ελλαττώματα και πολλοί σοβαρές αναπηρίες τόσο σωματικές όσο και ψυχικές κι όμως κανείς δεν νοιάζεται για τους άλλους παρα μονάχα για τον ευατό του...

----------


## afrula

και τι να κανω ?εσεις σκεφτεστε πως σας βλεπουν οι αλλοι?Για εμφανιση μιλαω.Μηπως τελικα απο ολα αυτα εχω χασει την εικονα μου?αυτο που βλεπουν ειναι αυτο που βλεπω και εγω στο καθρεπτη σωστα δε μιλαω ρε παιδια?σας παρακαλω βοηθηστε με να καταλαβω...

----------


## afrula

οταν λεμε καποιος δεν ειναι ωραιος τι σημαινει ???Εσεις οταν το λετε εννοειτε οτι εναι ασχημος?Και αν οχι υπαρχει ομως περιπτωση καποιος να εννοει αυτο ?Τι να κανω ?πως να ξεκολλησω?

----------


## ζωζα

afrula απλα χαλαρωσε...αυτο εχω να πω...η ομορφια ειναι υποκειμενικη...καθενας εχει τη γνωμη του..γιατι τρελενεσαι?εγω θεωρουμε πολυ ομορφη αλλα δεν σημαινει οτι αρεσω σε ολους!!!δε γ ι ν ε τ αι ... και δε με νοιαζει τι θα πουν...υπαρχουν πολυ ασχημες που με το χαρακτηρα τους κερδιζουν τους παντες...θα τρελαθεις αν δε παψεισ να ασχολεισαι με αυτο!

----------


## afrula

το ξερω γλυκια μου αλλα δυστυχως απο αυτο τρελλαθηκα.Δε θελω να αρεσω δε θελω να με λενε ολοι ομορφη δε θελω να επιδεικνυω την ομορφια μου .Ξερω ποια ειμαι!!!Θελω απλως να καταλαβω τι εννοει ο κοσμος δεν ειναι ωραια???Αφου ειμαι μια χαρα.Θελω ειλικρινα να με καταλαβετε δεν ειμαι καμια ψωναρα που θελω να αρεσω σε ολους.Αληθεια.Απλως τι να πω κι εγω ειμαι και εξυπνη γιαυτο στεναχωριεμαι πιο πολυ !!! τι σημαινει για τον καθενα σας δεν ειναι ωραια?Αν θελετε βοηθηστε με να το καταλαβω εγω ξερω αλλα....υπαρχει περιπτωση να εννοουν και οτι ειμαι ασχημη ετσι δεν ειναι?Ναι αλλα αυτο το εννοει 1 στους 50 πιστευω.Λαθος ειμαι? :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## afrula

ΖΩΖΑ, ας παρω εσενα ενταξει? για παραδειγμα.Περπατας στο δρομο και σου λενε δεν εισαι ωραια!Τι εννοουν? και δηλαδη σε ειπαν ασχημη τωρα ας πουμε?Και δεν σε εχουν πει ποτε ασχημη?Μπορεις να μου απαντησεις σε παρακαλω?Τι σκεφτεσαι πως το παιρνεις ?

----------


## ζωζα

αν μου πει καποιος ετσι στα καλα καθουμενα οτι δεν ειμαι ωραια θα του πω\"σε ρωτησε κανενας ρε βλακα?γιατι εσυ εισαι ωραιος?\"ετσι θα τον τρελανω.παντως αν το ακουσω θα σκεφτω οτι ειναι γνωμη του....κι οτι μπορει να ειναι και τρελος και να του αρεσουν μπαζα....παντως δε θα σκασω...

----------


## BrainTrance

afrula ειναι ολα στο μυαλο. Στο υπογραφω.

Επισης σου υπογραφω οτι αν ησουν αντικειμενικα ασχημη δε θα ειχες δυσμορφοφοβια.

Συνηθως τετοιες εμμονες εχουν ατομα που πραγματικα δεν ειναι ασχημα.

Οταν σου λεει καποιος δεν εισαι ομορφη σημαινει οτι δεν εισαι το γουστο του.

Δεν προσπαθω να σου αλλαξω αυτα που σκεφτεσαι, ξερω οτι ειναι δυσκολο. Και εγω εχω τετοιες εμμονες.

Αλλα αν θες την αληθεια περα απο την επιρροη του προβληματος σου, αυτη ειναι: Ολα ειναι στο μυαλο σου.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> 
> Περπατας στο δρομο και σου λενε δεν εισαι ωραια!


ας πουμε οτι περπατας στο δρομο και σου λενε οτι εισαι πανεμορφη η λαμβανεις ενα επιφωνημα θαυμασμου....

Πως νιωθεις???

----------


## nature

Ας πούμε ότι περπατάς στο δρόμο και σου λένε κάποιο άλλο αρνητικό σχόλιο, πχ. δεν είσαι καλός άνθρωπος ή φοράς κακόγουστα ρούχα ή είσαι κακή μαθήτρια..... δεν ξέρω, οτιδήποτε μπορεί να του καπνίσει καθενός.
Πώς νοιώθεις? 
Σε πειράζει το ίδιο με το να σου πούνε ότι είσαι άσχημη?

----------


## sabb

Αφρούλα, μέτρησα 9 τόπικ που θεματοθέτησες η ίδια σχετικά με το πρόβλημα σου και την ενδεχόμενη θεραπεία του, μου ήταν αδύνατο να μετρήσω τις συμμετοχές σου σε παρεμφερή θρέντς. Χωρίς να θέλω να υποβαθμίσω το πρόβλημα που σε απασχολεί, πιστεύω πως η επίμονη και συνεχής αναζήτηση λύσης στο Διαδίκτυο, \"αυτομεγαλοποιεί\" την εμμονή που σε βασανίζει και τελικά μάλλον κακό σου κάνει παρά καλό..Αν θέλεις την άποψη μου, ο μοναδικός άνθρωπος που μπορεί να λύσει τον γρίφο που σε παιδεύει είσαι εσύ και μόνον εσύ, όλοι οι άλλοι - και μάλιστα εξ αποστάσεως - μόνο στήριξη και κατανόηση μπορούν να σου προσφέρουν, το πρόβλημα σου θα πρέπει να το λύσεις μόνη σου σε συνεννόηση με τον γιατρό σου...
Χωρίς να θέλω να σε προβληματίσω περισσότερο, θα μου ήταν περισσότερο αποδεκτό να σε απασχολεί το αν οι άλλοι σε θεωρούν \"παλιάνθρωπο\", \"απατεώνα\", \"αναίσθητη\" και σε γενικές γραμμές απαράδεκτη προσωπικότητα παρά το αν σε θεωρούν όμορφη ή όχι.
Λυπάμαι αν με κάποιο τρόπο σε στενοχωρώ, πιστεύω όμως πως για να φτάσεις σε επιθυμητά αποτελέσματα ,πρέπει να επικεντρωθείς περισσότερο στο βάθος του εαυτού σου, παρά να αναλώνεσαι καθημερινά σε τηλεβοήθεια μέσω του Διαδικτύου..
Σου εύχομαι ολόψυχα καλή χρονιά , απαλλαγμένη από έμμονες ιδέες...

----------


## krino

οκ σαββα,
ο καθενας εχει το σημειο που τον τριβελιζει και δεν μπορει να ξεκολλησει.
Οσο και να συμφωνω με την απαντηση που δινεις στην αφρουλα, πιστευω οτι δεν τις λεει τιποτα.

Απο την αλλη η αφρουλα διατυπωνει συνεχωμενες ερωτησεις χωρις να εμβαθυνει και τριγυρναει γυρω γυρω απο το ιδιο σημειο.
Βγαζω ενα συμπερασμα, οτι το ολο προβλημα σου ειναι πιο βαθυ απο οσο δειχνεις και φαινεται οτι ουτε εσυ η ιδια μπορεις να το διαπιστωσεις - ποσο μαλλον ενας τριτος που διαβαζει εδω.


Η σκεψη μου ειναι οτι πρεπει να αρχισεις μια εκ βαθεων συζητηση με ψυχολογο και στη συνεχεια αν υπαρχουν συμπερασματα αυτα θα πρεπει να συζητησεις εδω εφοσον θες φυσικα και οχι η συζητηση με τον ειδικο να την κανει καποιος εδω μεσα.
Ψυχολογοι και υποστηρικτες ονλαιν δεν υπαρχουν και δεν προκειται να σε βοηθησουν.
Οποτε μην σπαταλιεσαι και φθειρεσαι ασκοπα παρα κανε το μεγαλο βημα και αρχινα να ξεμπερδευεις το κουβαρι.

----------


## sabb

Κρίνε, δεν νομίζω πως διαφωνούμε κάπου... Απλά, όσοι είχαν την καλή θέληση να βοηθήσουν τη φίλη μας την Αφρούλα, καταλήγουν στο ίδιο σημείο που λέμε εσύ κι εγώ - πως η λύση του προβλήματος είναι στα κατάβαθα του είναι της και πρέπει η ίδια να βρει τρόπους να την ανασύρει στην επιφάνεια και να φτάσει στη λύτρωση. Κι ελπίζω αυτό να μπορέσει να το κατανοήσει όσο το δυνατόν συντομότερα...

----------


## afrula

συγγνωμη που σας κουρασα ευχαριστω πολυ παντως για ολα....

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> συγγνωμη που σας κουρασα ευχαριστω πολυ παντως για ολα....


Δεν κούρασες κανέναν.Είμαστε εδώ για να συζητάμε τα προβλήματα μας..Το θέμα είναι - κατά την άποψη μου - πως υπεραναλώνεσαι σε αναζήτηση λύσης μέσα από το Διαδίκτυο κι αυτό περισσότερο κακό σου κάνει, αυτό προσπάθησα εγώ τουλάχιστον να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις...Λυπάμαι αν πήρες στραβά την πρόθεση μου, θέλω να σε βοηθήσω το ίδιο όσο κι όλοι οι άλλοι μέσα σ\' αυτό το φόρουμ. :Smile:

----------


## krino

Σαββα, γενικα ναι δεν διαφωνουμε καπου.

Απο την αλλη μου κανει εντυπωση γιατι η καθε αφρουλα αντι να στηριζεται στο τι θα ακουσει εδω μεσα για να παρει βοηθεια αντι να παει σε καποιον ειδικο και απο κει να αρχισει να δει απο που ξεκινανε ολα αυτα.


Αφρουλα οσο και αγωνιωδως να ρωτας εδω μεσα, δεν προκειται να λυσεις το προβλημα σου αν δεν παρεις αποαφαση να κινηθεις σε οριστικες λυσεις.

----------


## afrula

δε θυμωσα παιδια αληθεια.Εχετε δικιο απολυτο και η ψυχολογος το ιδιο μου ειχε πει το ξερω οτι οι ιδεες ειναι παραλογες και γιαυτο δε τους δινω σημασια .Απλως τωρα κολλησα τι θα πει ο καθενας και πως με βλεπει.Ξερω οτι σε αλλους αρεσουμε και σε αλλους οχι το θεμα ειναι αυτο:οτι ακουσω μετρια ,δεν ειναι ομορφη, χαλια,τη καθε γκριματσα ,τα χαμογελα,μεχρι και ο αλλος να φτιαξει τα μαλλια του το ερμηνευω με ειδε ασχημη η ειμαι ασχημη.Αυτο ειναι το Θεμα.Φανταστειτε να μου το πουν καταμουτρα τι θα γινει.δε ξερω τι να πω.Χρηματα δεν εχω να παω σε ψυχολογο γιαυτο περιμενω στα μεσα του Γεναρη να παω στα εξωτερικα του αιγινητειου να αρχισω δωρεαν ψυχοθεραπεια.Μεχρι τοτε ομως τι να κανω?περιμενω τις συμβουλες σας.Εγω λεω να κοιταω μονο το καθρεπτη μου και να σκεφτομαι την αληθεια που μου λενε και τα δικα μου ατομα.α!!Και σας ευχαριστω που ειπατε αυτα πριν ,με ξυπνησατε.Θα προσπαθησω ....

----------


## Arsi

Αν παραδεχτεις μεσα σου:οκ!ειμαι ασχημη πως νιωθεις,τι τοσο τρομερο θα σου συμβει που αγωνιας μην τυχον κ εισαι?

----------


## Sofia

afrula,

το να πω εγω καποιον ασχημο σημαινει πχ οτι εχει πεταχτα αυτια. Για καποια αλλη ασχημος ειναι καποιος με μεγαλο στομα. Δεν μπορεις να ξερεις πώς οριζεται η ασχημια για τον καθενα. Ειναι καθαρα υποκειμενικο.

Εγω θα σου λεγα να δεις τί σημαινει για σενα η ομορφια. Τί σημαινει για σενα να εισαι ασχημη. Να σε βλεπει καποιος ασχημη. 

Τελος οπως σου γραψαν και άλλα παιδια...δειξε πιστη στην θεραπεια σου, κ δωσε χρονο σ αυτην. Την απαντηση σε ολα αυτα που ψαχνεις την εχεις εσυ κ μονο εσυ. Ο ειδικος θα σε βοηθησει αν τον αφησεις κ του δεν βιαστεις να ακυρωνεις ερωτησεις που φαινονται ασχετες...

----------


## afrula

εγω βλεπω οτι δεν ειμαι αυτο προσπαθω να καταλαβω ασε που δεν βλεπω καποιον ασχημο.Η ειναι ομορφος η δεν ειναι.Αυτο αν το πει καποιος ας πουμε σε καποιον που δεν εχει κατι αλλα το αντιθετο ειναι ομορφος μονο προβλημα μπορει να εχει και κάλο στον εγκεφαλο...

----------


## Sofia

δεν ειναι ασπρο-μαυρο

ομορφος-ασχημος

ψηλος-κοντος

υπαρχουν κ ενδιαμεσα....

κ ο καθενας μας βεβαια μπορει να εχει διαφορετικη αποψη απο καποιον αλλο για το τί ειναι ομορφο. Η διαφορετικη αποψη εχει κατι το κακο?

----------


## Arsi

Αυτο που δεν αντεχεις ειναι να μη σε πουν ασχημη.Γιατι δεν το αντεχεις?

----------


## afrula

γιατι ειμαι μια χαρα ομορφη οταν ειμαι ηρεμη .Δεν εχω κατι ασχημο.Εκει κολλαω .Σκεφτομαι που το βλεπει ο ηλιθιος-α ?Γιαυτο αν μου το πει κανεις θα του ζητησω εξηγησεις αν οχι τωρα πιο μετα που θα μπορω να το αντεξω.

----------


## krino

Μηπως να πηγαινες προς τα πισω, ετσι ωστε να ανακαλυψεις πως γεννηθηκε ολο αυτο???

----------


## mariafound82

Καλημερα.Νομιζω οτι την απαντηση την εδωσες μονη σου Αφρουλα.Εισαι πολυ ομορφη οταν εισαι ηρεμη.Οταν δεν εισαι ηρεμη?Τι πιστευεις για τον εαυτο σου?
Ο Krino εχει δικιο.Μια βολτα προς τα πισω θα σεκανε να εβλεπες πολλα.

----------


## ζωζα

afrula μια φωτο θα μας σωσει....να στο επιβεβαιωσουμε ολοι...θα νιωσεις καλα σιγουρα..!!!.εγω ενα ξερω...οτι οσο ωραια κι αν εισαι κι εσυ κι εγω και οποιοσδηποτε αλλοσ σιγουρα υπαρσχουν και ωραιοτεροι μας....οποτε αμα ασχοληθουμε με το θεμα θα τρελαθουμε...για να νιωσεις καλυτερα σκεψου τη τυχερη που εισαι που δεν εισαι κακασχημη..κοιτα ποσοι ανθρωποι ειναι ασχημοι κι ομως ειναι χαρουμενοι...αυτοι επρεπε να αυτοκτονησουν τοτε...σχεση εχεις?τι λεει το αγορι σου?γενικα εχεις κατακτησεις???

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by krino_
> Μηπως να πηγαινες προς τα πισω, ετσι ωστε να ανακαλυψεις πως γεννηθηκε ολο αυτο???



επανερχομαι γιατι αρχιζω και πιστευω οτι εκει ειναι η ριζα του ολου προβληματος σου.


Δεν ξερω τι εγινε στο παρελθον σου και αποκτησες ολο αυτο το πακετο, αλλα αν θες να το λυσεις ψαξε το ενδελεχως με καποιον ειδικο.
Και μιλαω να ψαξεις το χθες και οχι κατι αλλο.
Ξερω οτι ειναι δυσκολο αλλα αμα θες πραγματικα να λυσεις το προβλημα αυτο πρεπει να κανεις.

Τωρα αν δεν θες.... τι να πω, κατσε ετσι.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> Γιαυτο αν μου το πει κανεις θα του ζητησω εξηγησεις αν οχι τωρα πιο μετα που θα μπορω να το αντεξω.


Nαι,θα του ζητησεις εξηγησεις αλλα παλι δεν απαντησες:Τι ειναι αυτο που δεν αντεχεις?Τι νιωθεις εσυ οταν βλεπεις εναν ανθρωπο που θεωρεις ασχημο?

----------


## afrula

τιποτα .Το θεμα ειναι γιατι να με πει αφου δεν ειμαι.Εγω ξερω υπαρχουν ανθρωποι ομορφοι και ανθρωποι κανονικοι δεν βλεπω καποιον ασχημο απλο ειναι .Αν τα κιλα,τα σπυρακια,καποιο χαρακτηριστικο ειναι δυσαναλογο τι σημαινει αυτο οτι ειναι ασχημος?Μου φαινεται μονο οι κακοι και ζηλοφθονες και αυτοι που τα βλεπουν ολα ασχημα το χουν αυτο .Αυτους λυπαμαι αλλα αν ποτε το ακουσω και μου το πουν ας ειναι και τωρα θα τον βαλω κατω να δω που το βλεπει και θα τον κανω ρεζιλι !!!το εννοω!!

----------


## Arsi

Ναι αφρουλα μου αλλα απ\'τη στιγμη που οριζεις καποιον ομορφο με τον ιδιο ορισμο κ αντιθετα χαρακτηριστικα θα ειναι ασχημος για σενα.Τι σημαινει ομορφος?Κ σημασια εχει τι σημαινει για τον αλλο ασχημος.Ο καθενας οπως θελει το οριζει.Δλδ εσυ μπορει να λες οτι ενας ανθρωπος δεν ειναι ομορφος αλλα κανονικος οπως λες κ ο αλλος να το ονομαζει ασχημος.Θα σε βοηθησει πιστευω να ξεκαθαρισεις τι σημαινει ομορφος,κανονικος οπως λες,ασχημος.Αν θες γραψτο κιολας να το συζητησουμε.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> 
> το εννοω!!



μπορεις να απαριθμήσεις ποσες φορες σου ειπαν οτι εισαι ασχημη??
Ασε το γιατι να στο πουν, ρωταω ποσες φορες στο εχουν πει.

3?? 5??
ποσες?

----------


## afrula

παιδια ακολουθησα τη συμβουλη σας αλλα δεν μου κανε καλο να ανατρεξω στο παρελθον.Λοιπον τα τελευταια 5 χρονια μια φορα το εχω ακουσει με τη φραση ,ειναι μπαζο, απο ενα βλαμμενο εφηβακι.Το θεμα ειναι οτι ολα ξεκινουν απο τα εφηβικα μου χρονια τα ποιοα δεν υπηρχαν για μενα.Τοτε το ακουσα 5 με 6 φορες.Αλλα τοτε ειχα μεγαλο προβλημα δεν ηξερα πως να βαφτω γιατι ειχα παει να κανω λειζερ για τις φακιδες και με εκαψαν οι ηλιθιοι και εβαζα οποιο μεικ απ εβρισκα μπροστα μου για να κρυψω τις ευρυαγγειες μετα ομως θα μου εμεινε συνηθεια και ουτε στο περιπτερο δε πηγαινα χωρις μεικ απ.Περασα σχολικα χρονια τραυματικα!!!!Σηκωνομουν 7 το πρωι για να βαφτω αλλα δεν ηξερα τι εβαζα δεν ηξερα τι καλλυντικα ειχα οτι μου εδιναν.Και το θεμα ειναι οτι δερμα σαν το δικο μου δεν εχω ξαναδει.Λεπτο ,ξηρο ,παρα πολυ ευαισθητο ,κοκκινιζω και εβαζα τις βλακειες τα χημικα με αποτελεσμα να γεμιζω σπυρακια .
Δε μου κανε καλο που τα σκεφτηκα γιατι τωρα δε μπορω να ξεκολλησω!!!!!!!!!!Το αλλο θεμα ειναι με τη μυτη μου.Παλια ακουγα απο ολους εχεις μεγαλη μυτη να κανεις πλαστικη.Μετα οταν παχυνα κανενας δε μου το ελεγε.Το θεμα ειναι οτι ημουν ψιλη 1.70 και ζυγιζα 53 κιλα.Και κανονικη με μια μικρη ατελεια που ειναι η μυτη μου μετα δε φαινεται μεγαλη????Οταν ειχα παρει 15 κιλα απο τα φαρμακα δε το χα ακουσει ποτε .Δηλαδη ημουν 65 κιλα με 1.74 υψος.Τοτε μια φορα το χα ακουσει απο εναν βλακα στο δρομο και μετα ειχα παει σε ενα spa για μακιγιαζ και μου χε πει εσυ που εχεις μεγαλη μυτη.Που μαλλον η γυναικα εννοουσε δεν εχω μικρη η ανυπαρκτη αλλα κανονικη βεβαια για γυναικα που πρεπει δε ξερω για ποιους να ειναι μικρουλα δεν ειναι ειναι κανονικη με μια ατελεια σαν να κοιταει δηλαδη προς τα κατω.Και οταν ειχα παει σε εναν υπευθυνο για μοντελο επαγγελματιας μου ειπε να φτιαξω τη μυτη μου κατα τα αλλα ειμαι ομορφη.Ειχα παει στα καλλιστεια και με βρηκε εκει.Τωρα που εχω σκαλωσει????Επειδη απο 77 εφτασα 67 φοβαμαι μη μου πει κανεις για τη μυτη.Επειδη οταν αδυνατιζεις μια ατελεια στη μυτη φαινεται χιλιες φορες πιο πολυ μπαινουν τα μαγουλα χανεις το λιπος και απο το προσωπο και .....Εχω δικιο η λεω βλακειες?Αδυνατισα αλλα με τη καινουργια αγωγη effexor και parozat και tavor νομιζω θα τα ξαναπαρω αν τα παιρνω για 2 χρονακια.Γιατι μεσα σε 2 χρονακια τα πηρα τα κιλα.

----------


## afrula

για να πω ναι καποια ειναι ομορφη πρεπει να εχει ωραια χαρακτηριστικα προσωπου ,καθαρο δερμα,χαμογελο ωραιο και απαραιτητως να ειναι γλυκια καλη και να εχει φυσικη ομορφια αυτο το σοβατισμα που βλεπω για μενα ναι τοτε μπορω να πω ειναι τερας!!Αρα και τοτε ,δηλαδη επειδη βαφομουν με κιλα το ιδιο θα εννοουσαν οταν το ακουγα .μαλλον...

----------


## afrula

παιδια βοηθεια!!!!!!!Αυτο δεν επρεπε να το κανω να ανατρεξω στο παρελθον γιατι επαθα κριση και τα σπασα ολα στο σπιτι!!Οι γονεις μου ειναι καταχλωμοι και αυριο θελουν να φερουν την αστυνομια .Δικιο εχουν τι να πω αλλα ειμαι μονη μου δεν εχω κανεναν να μιλησω σοβαρα!!!!!!!!!!Μονο εσας που με καταλαβαινετε.Κολλησα στο οτι ναι τοτε μπορει να ημουν ασπρη και κατασπρη απο το μεικ απ και μου το λεγαν και λεω ναι σε βλεπαν σαν τον τοιχο.Αλλα λεω τι σε νοιαζει χαζη το τωρα μετραει .Πως θα ξεκολλησω τωρα ?

----------


## krino

Να πας αμεσα σε ψυχολογο και να τα συζητησεις ολα αυτα.
Ημουν σιγουρος οτι ειχες - εχεις τραυματικες εμπειριες.
Δεν υπαρχει κατι που δεν μπορεις να λυσεις.

Κανονισε ενα ραντεβου με καποιον ειδικο που εμπιστευεσαι και στη συνεχεια να συζηταμε αυτα που λετε.

Θα σου ελεγα οτι η κατασταση εχει χαρακτηρα του επειγον, μιας και εχεις ηδη αργησει στο να ξεκαθαρισεις ολα αυτα τα ζητηματα, ποτε δεν ειναι αργα βεβαια ετσι?

----------


## afrula

τελικα ολο η αρρωστεια μου ειναι γυρω απο τπ προσωπο.Εγω οταν λεω καποια ομορφη εννοω το προσωπο και ασχημο -η παλι το προσωπο.Και πιστευω οι περισσοτεροι η οχι?Οταν λετε καποιο ομορφο η ασχημο τι εννοειτε?

----------


## nature

Εγώ σίγουρα δεν εννοώ μόνο το πρόσωπο. Μπορεί κάποιος/α να έχει τέλειο πρόσωπο και να μου φαίνεται άσχημος γιατί είναι πλαδαρός, χοντός, καμπούρης, κλπ. Αλλά και πάλι δεν θα με πείραζε αν είχε αυτά που εγώ θεωρώ άσχημα χαρακτηριστικά. Θα είχε και άλλα καλά ίσως.

----------


## afrula

ναι nature αλλα μιλαμε μεσα σε φυσιολογικα πλαισια.Οταν ο αλλος εχει ωραιο προσωπο και ειναι λιγο χοντρουλης τι λες?Οτι ειναι ωραιο παιδι απο την αλλη καποια θα ελεγε δεν ειναι ωραιος γιατι μαλλον θα κοιταζε τα κιλα του και οχι το προσωπο.Αρα μισοι βλεπουν προσωπο και αλλοι σωμα .Μπερδευτηκα παλι.....

----------


## nature

Afroula σε εχουν ρωτήσει πολλοί εδω και εγώ αν ακούσεις κάποια αρνητική κριτική για σένα σε άλλο θέμα πχ για τον χαρακτήρα σου ή για τα ρούχα σου ή για τη διακόσμηση του σπιτιού σου θα σε πειράξει επίσης?

----------


## afrula

οχι βεβαια ειλικρινα.Ουτε για το σωμα μου γιατι μπορω να το βελτιωσω ποτε θελω και το βλεπω .Το προσωπο μου ομως δε το βλεπω μονο οταν παω στο καθρεπτη.Και να ειμαι σιγουρη ακομα οτι ειμαι μια χαα ομορφη οταν ακουω σχολια μπερδευομαι στα αλλα μετρια δεν ειναι ωραια οκ τα δεχομαι ο καθενας τι γουστα εχει δε ξερω.Αλλα στο ασχημη μου αναβουν τα λαμπακια και γινεται χαμος!!!!Απο που κι ως που να μει καποιος αφου δοξα τω Θεω δεν εχω κατι ασχημο εκτος απο το μυαλο και με τι δικαιωμα να με προσβαλλει.Αν το ακουσω ποτε ξανα θα τον δειρω ασχημα !!!!!!!

----------


## nature

Όταν ακούς αυτή την ανακρίβεια (οτι είσαι άσχημη) σου ανάβουν τα λαμπάκια, γιατί απλά ξέρεις ότι δεν είσαι. Όταν ακούσεις άλλες ανακρίβειες πχ ότι είσαι κακιά, χαζή, ανεύθυνη, κλπ. δεν σε πειράζει τόσο. Ξέρεις καλά τον εαυτό σου και γνωρίζεις ότι δεν είναι αλήθεια. Μπορείς και το αντιμετωπίζεις. Με ποιό μηχανισμό το επιτυγχάνεις? Πως αντιμετωπίζεις τις άλλες κακές κριτικές που θεωρητικά μπορεί να ακούσεις?

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> οχι βεβαια ειλικρινα.Ουτε για το σωμα μου γιατι μπορω να το βελτιωσω ποτε θελω και το βλεπω .Το προσωπο μου ομως δε το βλεπω μονο οταν παω στο καθρεπτη.Και να ειμαι σιγουρη ακομα οτι ειμαι μια χαα ομορφη οταν ακουω σχολια μπερδευομαι στα αλλα μετρια δεν ειναι ωραια οκ τα δεχομαι ο καθενας τι γουστα εχει δε ξερω.Αλλα στο ασχημη μου αναβουν τα λαμπακια και γινεται χαμος!!!!Απο που κι ως που να μει καποιος αφου δοξα τω Θεω δεν εχω κατι ασχημο εκτος απο το μυαλο και με τι δικαιωμα να με προσβαλλει.Αν το ακουσω ποτε ξανα θα τον δειρω ασχημα !!!!!!!


Κανένας δεν έχει το δικαίωμα να σε προσβάλλει.
Πότε το έκανε? Πότε γύρισε κάποιος και σε είπε άσχημη? Κι εσυ πως αντέδρασες??
Φυσικά δεν θέλω να σε πιέσω, αν θέλεις μου απαντάς.
Οσο για το θέμα του γιατρού, είναι όντως ένα δύσκολο ζήτημα να βρεις τον κατάλληλο. 
Σκέφτεσαι να αφήσεις αυτήν την ψυχολόγο που πήγαινες δυο χρόνια? Τι πιστευεις οτι πηγε στραβα και δεν έκανες πρόοδο?

Επίσης, ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω.
Θυμάμαι πως παλιότερα μου είχες αναφέρει κατι για μια επέμβαση που έκανες στο πρόσωπο, ισχύει αυτό ή θυμάμαι λάθος?

----------


## afrula

weird ισχυει ναι αλλα εκανα μεγαλο λαθος που μιλαω γιαυτα τωρα μετα απο καιρο πρεπει.Εδω και μια εβδομαδα εχω μονιμη ταχυκρδια τα μαλλια εχουν πεσει τα μισα γεμισα σπυρακια .Προσπαθω με τον πατερα μου να βρουμε το γιατρο και δεν απανταει.Δεν μπορω αλλο.Προσπαθω να ηρεμησω αλλα δε μπορω.Η θα παρω μονη μου 2 ταβορ η θα με πανε στο ψυχιατρικο νοσοκομειο.Θα τα σπασω ολα δε μπορω να εχω και στο κεφαλι μου πως με βλεπουν οι αλλοι.Το σταματαω .Το θεμα ειναι τι να κανω τωρα παιδια?Πως θα ηρεμησω?Απο προχθες εχω και σπασμους και ολοι μου λενε ετσι πρεπει δεν ειναι τιποτα .Τι να κανω??????? μονη μου ειμαι.ΟΙ γονεις μου ειναι γεροι δεν καταλαβαινουν ,ο αδερφος μου ειναι ψυχωσικος και εγω ειμαι μονη μου με τους τοιχους παρεα και εσας μονο.Ουτε φιλοι υπαρχουν .Που ειναι στις δυσκολες στιγμες?Ολοι σε παρατανε .Η φιλη μου εξαφανιστηκε γιαυτο τους μισω ολους δε θελω κανεναν.Ολοι ειναι ο εαυτουλης τους γιαυτο εγω κατεληξα ετσι.Δε πειραζει τωρα τι κανω γαμωτο??

----------


## rafaela

Αφρουλα μου απο την μια σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα απο την αλλη καθολου. Αφου βλεπεις στον καθρεφτη οτι εισαι ομορφη γιατι να παιρνεις στα σοβαρα την καθε βλακεια που ακουσες απο καποιον που στο κατω κατω δεν ξερεις γιατι στο ειπε?
Δεν ειμαι της αποψης οτι δεν υπαρχουν ασχημοι ανθρωποι, μπορει καποιος εμφανισιακα να ειναι οντως χαλια αλλα πρωτον δεν υπαρχει καμια περιπτωση να μην το βλεπει στον καθρεφτη οτι ειναι ασχημος και δευτερον δεν πιστευω οτι εχει σημασια... δηλαδη σκεψου ποσους εχουμε ολοι ερωτευτει στη ζωη μας που ειναι ασχημοι γιατι με τον χαρακτηρα τους σε γοητευουν και μετα τους βλεπεις κουκλους... και σκεψου κιολας ποσοι ομορφοι γινονται ασχημοι οταν δεν εχουν χαρακτηρα.
Και σκεψου και ποσοι λενε καποιον ασχημο επειδη μπορει να εκανε κατι που τους την εσπασε (δεν σου τυχαινει αν κανει καποιος κατι στον δρομο και σου την σπασει να τον θεωρεις κακασχημο ενω δεν ειναι, απλα επειδη εκεινη την στιγμη σε θυμωσε και τον αντιπαθησες?)
ή επειδη μπορει να ανοικεις στο στυλ που αυτοι μισουν ή και στην τελικη μπορει να ειναι η λεξη που του εχει κολλησει του αλλου, η κολλητη μου ολο μπαζο με φωναζει επειδη εχει καταλαβει οτι αυτο ειναι που με τσαντιζει... αλλα κι εσυ τι τσιμπας..μην τους δειχνεις και εσυ το αδυνατο σημειο σου.
Αν προχωρας και κοιτιεσαι σε καθε καθρεφτη που υπαρχει σε ακτινα ενος χιλιομετρου φυσικα ο αλλος θα καταλαβει τι παιζει και θα σε χτυπησει εκει που ποναει..για να κοψει αντιδραση και μονο, γιατι τους το επιτρεπεις αυτο?
Για να σε παρηγορησω παντως εγω ειμαι ακριβως στο αντιθετο ακρο, ενω καμια φορα με βλεπω ομορφη και χαιρομαι, τις περισσοτερες φορες νοιωθω οτι ειμαι κακασχημη. Και ενω δεν με πολυνοιαζει αυτο γιατι ξερω οτι αυτοι που με αγαπανε με βρισκουν ομορφη μου εχει τυχει να μην αφηνω τον φιλο μου να ερθει στη σχολη μου μονο και μονο γιατι με πιανουν κατι τρελες ιδεες οτι θα με βλεπουν πχ οι συμφοιτητες μου με τον φιλο μου και θα τον κοροιδευουν αυτον που ειναι και καλα με \"το μπαζο\". \'Η οταν καποιος μου πει οτι ειμαι ομορφη νομιζω οτι το λεει ψεμματα και με πιανει καταθλιψη. Αλλα μετα σκεφτεσαι ποσο επιφανειακα ειναι αυτα και λες αντε απο εκει ηλιθιοι, ομορφη ασχημη τι σημασια εχει ουτε καν με νοιαζει να μαθω τι ειμαι... αν ο αλλος ειναι τοσο χαζος ωστε να σε κρινει μονο απο αυτο, τι να τον κανεις, δεν αξιζει. Παψε να το σκεφτεσαι γιατι υποβιβαζεις και εσυ τον εαυτο σου που ασχολεισαι τοσο με την εμφανιση.... στην τελικη τα χαρακτηριστικα του προσωπου δεν ειναι κατι που τα κερδιζεις ωστε να μπορεις να κρινεις τον κοσμο απο αυτα, τυχαια πεφτουν στον καθενα και μετα αναλογα με το τι ανθρωπος ειναι δουλευει τις εκφρασεις του και αυτες ειναι που κανουν την ομορφια πιστευω, οι εκφρασεις και το βλεμμα, ε αυτα και να μην ειναι καλα τα δουλευεις...
και χωρις να πληρωσεις κιολας... αυτα τα λιγα παλι... :Wink:  φιλακια

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> weird ισχυει ναι αλλα εκανα μεγαλο λαθος που μιλαω γιαυτα τωρα μετα απο καιρο πρεπει.Εδω και μια εβδομαδα εχω μονιμη ταχυκρδια τα μαλλια εχουν πεσει τα μισα γεμισα σπυρακια .Προσπαθω με τον πατερα μου να βρουμε το γιατρο και δεν απανταει.Δεν μπορω αλλο.Προσπαθω να ηρεμησω αλλα δε μπορω.Η θα παρω μονη μου 2 ταβορ η θα με πανε στο ψυχιατρικο νοσοκομειο.Θα τα σπασω ολα δε μπορω να εχω και στο κεφαλι μου πως με βλεπουν οι αλλοι.Το σταματαω .Το θεμα ειναι τι να κανω τωρα παιδια?Πως θα ηρεμησω?Απο προχθες εχω και σπασμους και ολοι μου λενε ετσι πρεπει δεν ειναι τιποτα .Τι να κανω??????? μονη μου ειμαι.ΟΙ γονεις μου ειναι γεροι δεν καταλαβαινουν ,ο αδερφος μου ειναι ψυχωσικος και εγω ειμαι μονη μου με τους τοιχους παρεα και εσας μονο.Ουτε φιλοι υπαρχουν .Που ειναι στις δυσκολες στιγμες?Ολοι σε παρατανε .Η φιλη μου εξαφανιστηκε γιαυτο τους μισω ολους δε θελω κανεναν.Ολοι ειναι ο εαυτουλης τους γιαυτο εγω κατεληξα ετσι.Δε πειραζει τωρα τι κανω γαμωτο??


Αφρούλα θα σε μαλώσω..Γιατί δεν προσπαθείς να ηρεμήσεις ? Γιατί όταν όλα μα όλα μηδενός εξαιρουμένου τα παιδιά από το φόρουμ, σου έχουν κατά καιρούς πει ΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ να χαλάς τη ζωή σου για μια κωλοιδέα , σου έχουν αναφέρει πως βλέπουν ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑ ΟΛΟΙ τους το θέμα της ασχήμιας και της ομορφιάς και πως τελικά δεν έχει σημασία να χαλάς τη ζαχαρένια σου για το τι θα σκεφτεί ο κάθε μαλάκας, εσύ γιατί μας περνάς στο ντούκου ? Δεν είμαστε φίλοι σου εμείς ? Γιατί δεν κάνεις μια προσπάθεια, αν όχι για τον εαυτό σου, για χάρη μας τουλάχιστον, να προσανατολιστείς εκεί που σου λέμε όλοι μας, παράτα αυτή την χαζή ιδέα, σε παρακαλώ..

Πίστεψε με :
- Ομορφιά είναι το γέλιο ενός παιδιού έστω κι αν έχει στραβά θεόστραβα δόντια 
- Ομορφιά είναι να έχει κάποιος θεόστραβη μύτη και να περπατά περήφανος κι αγέρωχος στο δρόμο γιατί έχει γοητεία ο \"αέρας\" του
- Ομορφιά είναι ό,τι μπορεί να μας κάνει να χαμογελάσουμε 
- Ομορφιά είναι το τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε εμείς για να νοιώθουν άνετα κι ευχάριστα οι άλλοι

Η ασχήμια δεν υπάρχει στο πρόσωπο και στο σώμα κανενός, όποιος έχει την ιδέα πως ο συνάνθρωπος του είναι άσχημος, είναι κάφρος και δεν αξίζει να του δώσει την παραμικρή σημασία κανείς...

Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο μπορώ να σε πείσω, αλλά φαντάσου πόσο με στενοχωρείς όταν απειλείς πως θα τα \"σπάσεις\" όλα !! 

Θέλω να υποσχεθείς στον εαυτό σου πως θα ηρεμήσεις και θέλω την υπόσχεση αυτή να την κρατήσεις.. ΟΚ ???

----------


## afrula

ok δεν εγινε τιποτα σας ευχαριστω παιδια.Απλως μια εβδομαδα ειχα μονιμη ταχυκαδια ,μονιμο αγχος και σπασμους και τρομαξα.Πηρα το γιατρο και μου να παρω ενα ταβορ και ηρεμησα λιγο.ΠΡΕΠΕΙ δυστυχως να αυξησω το tavor οκ και ανακουφιζομαι αλλα μετα σε 2 χρονακια αν θελησω να το κοψω που θα βρεθω?Τελος παντων θα μιλησω με το γιατρο μου για τα χαπια.Και weird καταλαβα οτι σε αυτη τη περιοδο δε πρεπει να συζητω τις ιδεες μεχρι να σταθεροποιηθει η κατασταση και ηρεμησω με τα χαπια.Πολυ θελω να μιλησω να ξερες αλλα τωρα φοβαμαι .ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΔΙΜΗΝΟ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΗΡΕΜΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΣΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΕΔΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΝΑΛΥΣΟΥΜΕ.ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΣΑΣ ΕΧΩ.ΝΑ ΣΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΚΑΛΑ!!!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## afrula

dalia και anonimi οταν σας λενε ειστε πολυ ασπρες πως νιωθετε?Εμενα μου το λενε λεω οκ σα βαμβακι δεν ειμαι και μετα λεω μηπως ξεχωριζω απο ολο το πλανητη?ΩΣ κατασπρη?Αφου δεν εχω ασπρη επιδερμιδα ανοιχτοχρωμη ειναι νο2 !Δε μπορω αλλο μου σπανε τα νευρα .Απο δε και περα θα τους ρωταω σα βαμβακι?Να το κανω?

----------


## Dalia

Αχ βρε Αφρούλα μου,αδικα βασανίζεσαι μ\'αυτά.Αλλά ξέρω ότι παρόλο που σου το λέμε αυτό όλοι εδώ μέσα δεν είναι εύκολο να σου το βγάλουμε από το μυαλό.
Εγώ παλιότερα όταν ήμουν μικρή με ενοχλούσε.Οχι επειδή μου το έλεγαν οι άλλοι αλλά επειδή το έβλεπα εγώ και δεν μου άρεσε.Το καλοκαίρι όμως μόνο,το χειμώνα δεν με πείραζε.Οπως επίσης είχα και πολλά άλλα κομπλεξ για την εμφάνιση μου.Αλλά όταν άρχισα να έχω άλλα προβλήματα σοβαρότερα,πανικούς,κατάθλ ιψη,ψυχοσωματικά κλπ τότε σταμάτησα να ασχολούμε με αυτά.
Να μην τους ρωτάς τίποτα.Δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει κάτι,δεν θα ησυχάσεις έτσι.Εσύ θα ταλαιπωρείσαι περισσότερο αν αρχίσεις και τους ρωτάς.

----------


## anwnimi

Αφρούλα δεν είσαι μόνη :Smile: 
Κι εγώ είμαι πολύ άσπρη :Smile:  Κι ούτε μαυρίζω πολύ το καλοκαίρι :Smile: 
Κι εμένα δε μου αρέσει, εντάξει θα ήθελα να είμαι πιο σκούρη, πιο ψηλή (σαν κι εσένα :Smile:  ), πιο αδύνατη και και και ...χίλια δυο άλλα αλλά δε γίνεται...
Έχω κι άλλα χαρίσματα, εξωτερικά αλλά και εσωτερικά. Όπως κι εσύ, είμαι σίγουρη!

Άσε τους άλλους, μην τους ρωτάς τίποτα. Μη παίζεις άλλες σκηνές στο μυαλό σου του τι ΜΠΟΡΕΙ να σκέφτονται ή λένε. Εϊναι δικές σου σκέψεις, προβολές, φόβοι. Όπως κι εσύ δεν ξέρεις ή δε θεωρείς καταστρεπτικό αν ένας άνθρωπος πχ αισθάνεται άσχημα που είναι 1,60 και όχι 1,70 έτσι και οι άλλοι ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ δεν θεωρούν καταστρεπτικό να έχω εγώ πχ μια ανοιχτόχρωμη επιδερμίδα. 
Σημασία έχει εσύ να αισθάνεσαι καλά με εσένα. Αγάπησε τον εαυτό σου Αφρούλα μου, όπως ακριβώς είναι. Αυτό είναι το κλειδί. Πάνε μπροστά στο καθρέπτη και πες \"Μ\'αγαπώ όπως είμαι\".

----------


## giota

Νομίζω δεν είμαστε ευχαριστημένοι με τίποτε.Και εγώ θα ήθελα να ήμουν ανοιχτόχρωμη και ας με έλεγαν χιόνι.Αφρούλα βλέπεις τι δυστυχία υπάρχει στον κόσμο;Ανάπηροι άνθρωποι που δεν μπορούν να αυτοεξηπηρετηθούν και όμως προσπαθούν

----------


## afrula

παιδια το ΑΚΟΥΣΑ ΑΠΟΨΕ και ειμαι σε κατασταση σοκ.Δε ξερω πως θα τη βγαλω αποψε...Ηταν ενας γνωστος και ρωταει ειναι αυτη ομορφη?Και λεει η σκροφα ασχημη ειναι ανετα.Δε μπορουσα να το αφησω ετσι.Ζητησα το λογο και αρχιζε να ουρλιαζει ο αλλος και του λεω παρε χαπακια να ηρεμησεις.Παω στο κοριτσι οχι μου λεει δε το πα η δε θυμαμαι λεει .Της λεω παραδεξου το δε με πειραζει.Μου λεει τωρα που σε βλεπω απο κοντα γιατι ηταν καφετερια εχεις καθαρο προσωπο και γλυκια δεν εχεις κατι ασχημο ,δε σε ειδα καλα.Καλα στραβη ηταν?Η ΙΔΙΑ ΗΜΟΥΝ!!!!Δεν ειμαι καλα γαμωτο οκ μου εξηγησε εγω ξερω ειμαι μια χαρα δεν εχω καποια δυσμορφια αλλα με ειχε δει και με ειπε ασχημη.Τωρα που μιλαμε λεει και σε βλεπω μια χαρα εισαι.ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΜΟΡΦΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΔΕ ΠΡΙΝ ΑΛΛΑΞΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΜΙΛΗΣΑΜΕ ?τρελλαθηκε ο κοσμος εγω δε μπορω αλλο..Πως τη πετανε ετσι τη λεξη ρε παιδια εγω δε βλεπω κανεναν ασχημο ποσο μαλλον να το λενε σε μενα που ειμαι μια χαρα και ομορφη αλλα τωρα δε το πιστευω. :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## giota

Αφρούλα μου οι γυναίκες είναι λίγο ανταγωνιστικές δεν το ξέρεις;Είσαι όμορφη και το ξέρεις μην ακούς τι λένε οι άλλοι.Μπορεί να ζήλευαν κιόλας.Εσύ βλέπεις τίποτε άσχημο επάνω σου;Αφρούλα έχεις ανάγκη απο επιβεβαίωση εγώ πιστεύω πως πρέπει να είσαι όμορφη αρκεί να το πιστέψεις και η ίδια.

----------


## Depi

Afrula γεια ειμαι η Δεσποινα =]
Δεν ξερω αν θα βοηθησει αυτο που θα σου πω. =\\
Εμενα προσωπικα δεν με ενδιαφερει πως με βλεπουν οι αλλοι εξωτερικα,ειδικα οταν αυτοι δεν ειναι φιλοι μου.Αλλα ακομα κι αν ειναι,και μελος της οικογενειας μου να ειναι,δεν με ενδιαφερει!!!!! Ξερειςσ γιατι? Γιατι καθενας εχει τα δικα του γουστα βασει ενος προτυπου που εχει στο νου του. Ειναι αληθεια οτι τα χαρακτηριστικα τςν ανθρωπων αντιπροσωπεουν και το ειναι αλλα αυτο δεν ισχυει παντοτΕ! Σκεψου να μην υπηρχε τιποτα στον κοσμο οπου θα μπορουσες να δεις την ανατανακλαση σου.Σκεψου να μην μπορουσε κανεις να σου πει πως δειχνεις! Και κανεις αλλος να μην ηξερε για τον εαυτο του επισης τα ιδια. Δεν νομιζεις οτι τοτε θα προειχε η ικανοποιηση της ψυχης σου! Ολα ειναι πολυ σχετικα ρε συ! ειναι τα ΜΜΕ που μασ πeρναν προτυπα ομορφιας,ειδικα στην κοινη γνωμη. Και ειναι πολυ αδικο γιατι καθενας ξεχωριζει σε διαφορετικο τομεα! Γιαυτο σε παρακαλω! Προσπαθησε να καταλαβεις οτι ετσι εισαι και σε οποιον αρεσεις!!!

----------


## afrula

προσπαθω αλλα αυτη η λεξη μου καθεται βαρια στο στομαχι.Εσεις εχετε ακουσει η σας εχουν πει ασχημη?Και πως το πηρατε? :Mad:

----------


## giota

Να σου πώ εγώ τι έπαθε μια φίλη μου.Είναι ακόμη πιο μελαχροινή απο μένα και περιμένοντας στην στάση να έλθει το λεωφορείο πέασαν δυο τσιγγάνοι δίπλα της και είπε ο ένας στον αλλον.Αυτή δικιά μας είναι.Επίσης η εξαδέλφη μου παντρεύτηκε έναν μελαχρινό και όταν πήγαν στο χωριό του πατέρα της ρωτούσαν οι χωριανοί απο πιο κράτος είναι ο γαμπρός.Μετά τα λέγαμε και γελούσαμε εσύ κάθεσε και ακούς κάθε βλάκα που θα πετάξει την εξυπνάδα του;βγές έξω παιδάκι μου και μην αφουγράζεσαι τι θα ακούσεις;Εσύ είσαι ευχαριστημένη παραδέχεσαι ότι είσαι όμορφη τους άλλους χ@@@ους.

----------


## Depi

eμένα ναι με εχουν πει. Και στην αρχή προβληματίστηκα γιατι δεν ηξερα απο που πηγαζε ο συλλογισμος. Συγκεκριμενα ηταν και απο τις κολλητες μου. Και το ακουσα τελειως τυχαια σε ενα παρτυ οπου πηγαινα στην τουαλετα και περασα απο το δωματιο οπου συζητουσαν μαζι με ενα αλλο παιδι που με ενδιεφερε και πολυ μαλιστα εκεινο τον καιρο. Απ οτι καταλαβαινεις μπορει να ειναι πολλοι οι λογοι που κανουν καποιο να σε πει ασχημο. Και το πηρα προσωπικα. Μετα στεναχωριομουν γιατι το πιστεψα,και μαλιστα αρχισα να συγκρινω τα δικα μου χαρακτηριστικα με των κολλητων που για να δω τις διαφορες και να κανω κακη αυτοκριτικη. Δε λεω,μεγαλη εξυπναδα! Μετα με πηρε απο κατω για καμια βδομαδα μεχρι που μιλησα με εκεινο το αγορι και με εκανε να *νιωσω* ομορφη.
Πιστεψε με, Η ΟΜΟΡΦΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ. Μα κανουν να νιωθουμε ομορφες/-ους οι ανθρωποι στους οποιους δινουμε και περνουμε αγαπη. 
Εξαλλου αποκλειεται να μην σου μιλησει ποτε κανεις επειδη θα νομισει οτι εισαι ασχημος. Συνηθως νομιζω επικοινωνουμε με τους γυρω γτ προσπαθουμε να νιωθουμε καλυτερα με οποιονδηποτε τροπο.

----------


## afrula

συγγνωμη οι κολλητες σου σε ειπαν ασχημη?Και σου περασε απο το μυαλο σου οτι εισαι αποτι καταλαβα.Μετα δε ζητησες το λογο απο τις ταχα κολλητες φιδια?

----------


## afrula

δε αντιλεγω οτι η ομορφια και η ασχημια ειναι συναισθημα.Αλλα υπαρχει και η αντικειμενικοτητα.Υπαρχει το παρουσιαστικο μας δε ξερω για σενα που δε νομιζω να εχεις κατι τοσο μπαμ για να σε πουν ετσι αλλα εμενα ?Σε μια χαρα κοπελα λες οτι ειναι ασχημη?Ειναι μεγαλη μ........α αν δε σαρεσει να την πεις ετσι.Ελεος πια.

----------


## afrula

Θα θελα να μου πειτε αν το εχετε ακουσει εσεις ?Λογικα ολες θα το χετε ακουσει αλλα καμια πανεμορφη υπαρχει που της το χουν πει????

----------


## Depi

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> συγγνωμη οι κολλητες σου σε ειπαν ασχημη?Και σου περασε απο το μυαλο σου οτι εισαι αποτι καταλαβα.Μετα δε ζητησες το λογο απο τις ταχα κολλητες φιδια?


μα φυσικα και δεν ειναι πλεον κολλητη =] 
ειναι αυτο που σου ειπα,οτι οταν καποιος που εκτιμας την αποψη του σου πει κατι αυτοματα μπορει το μυαλο απο ευαισθησιες να \"τραυματιστει\" νομιζοντας οτι ο,τι εχει λεχθει ισχυει. Εννοω αυτο που νομιζω οτι κι εσυ θα ξερεις,οτι δλδ εχει σημασια ποιοσ μασ λεει κατι, κι οχι παντα τι λεει.

----------


## Depi

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> Θα θελα να μου πειτε αν το εχετε ακουσει εσεις ?Λογικα ολες θα το χετε ακουσει αλλα καμια πανεμορφη υπαρχει που της το χουν πει????


τι εννοεις,να πουν σε καποια πανεμορφη οτι ειναι ασχημη ή οτι απλα σε καποια να πουν οτι ειναι πανεμορφη?!

----------


## Depi

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> δε αντιλεγω οτι η ομορφια και η ασχημια ειναι συναισθημα.Αλλα υπαρχει και η αντικειμενικοτητα.Υπαρχει το παρουσιαστικο μας δε ξερω για σενα που δε νομιζω να εχεις κατι τοσο μπαμ για να σε πουν ετσι αλλα εμενα ?Σε μια χαρα κοπελα λες οτι ειναι ασχημη?Ειναι μεγαλη μ........α αν δε σαρεσει να την πεις ετσι.Ελεος πια.


Ελεος δεν λες τιποτα! =[ Υπαρχουν τοσο πολλοι βλακες,καθε ειδους, που νομιζουν οτι ειναι διασκεδαστικο να σε βαζουν στο στομα τους αυθαιρετα...εχεις δικιο. 
Προσωπικα να σου πω τι πιστευω, ειδικα στην ομορφια δεν υπαρχει αντικειμενικοτητα. Γιατι ενας ανθρωπος μπορει να θεωρειται ταυτοχρονα ο πιο ομορφος πανω στον πλανητη,και ταυτοχρονα για καποιον αλλον να περναει οχι απλα αδιαφορος,αλλα και σαν κακασχημος. Αρα καθενας ισως συσχετιζει τα παντα γυρω του με βασει οτι εχει περαστει στο μυαλο του ως: ωραιο..καλο...εξυπνο...οτιδηπ οτε.

----------


## giota

Αφρούλα έχεις δει πανέμορφες κοπέλες να ανοίγουν το στόμα τους και να πετάνε βατράχια; και κάτι μέτριες να τις ακούς και να τις θαυμάζεις;η ομορφιά είναι υποκειμενική.Η ομορφιά συνυπάρχει με την ομορφιά της ψυχής.Και αυτό φαίνεται στι πρόσωπό του καθενός.Μετά υπάρχουν και οι φίλες φίδια όπως λες και να ζηλεύουν εσύ με το να ασχολείσαι τους δίνεις τροφή.Βρέ ξεκόλλα αφού είσαι μια χαρά.

----------


## melene

ti orizeis esu ws omorfo?giati h omorfia einai kati polu upokeimeniko..ti pisteueis na to thesw alliws oti einai auto pou se kanei asxhmh sta matia twn allwn?

----------

